# Nuzlocke Challenge



## Crazy Linoone

After hearing about this from a friend and finally figuring out how to spell it (thanks, Strife89, for posting your fic) so I can look up the rules, I present to the Nuzlocke Challenge. It's basically a set of rules you impose on yourself as you play through the pokemon games in order to make everything more interesting and harder. The rules can change based on your play style, but here are the most basic ones that define the Nuzlocke: 

The Rules:
- Any pokemon that faints is considered dead, and must be released or permanently boxed 
- The only pokemon you can catch are the first pokemon you see in each route and nothing else. If it faints, or flees, tough luck. 
- You must nickname all your captured pokemon, form strong bonds with them, and love them with all your heart, so their "death" will be more devastating. 

Optional Rules:
- A variant on the second rule: You may only catch the first pokemon you see in each route that you do not own already
- "Blacking out" aka losing all the pokemon on your current team is Game Over
- No Pokemon Centers, or
- No healing items 
- Limiting Pokemon Center visits
- Limiting the number of pokemon you can have on you at a given time
- Make up your own! 

Anyone else doing Nuzlockes? Or maybe have done them already and want to share their thoughts? Discuss the epic tales of your runs and deaths here. 

I'm currently planning a Fire Red Omega run when I finally figure out which rules I want to follow. Watch me die horribly on my first run!


----------



## Autumn

Crazy Linoone said:


> I'm currently planning a Fire Red Omega run when I finally figure out which rules I want to follow. Watch me die horribly on my first run!


Haha I found a youtube video where a guy started an FRO run with Smoochum, fought a Nidoran first thing, was poisoned through Poison Point, ran, and died before he could heal. x333


----------



## Chief Zackrai

At the beginning of the game, ALWAYS BUY LIKE TEN ANTIDOTES. It helps.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Brock just handed my butt back to me along with the burnt corpse of my team.

I didn't even reach 2 hours ;; 



			
				Polymetric Sesquialtera said:
			
		

> Haha I found a youtube video where a guy started an FRO run with Smoochum, fought a Nidoran first thing, was poisoned through Poison Point, ran, and died before he could heal. x333


That almost happened to me in the first ~30 minutes with a Poison Sting, but I managed to get to a healing place in time.


----------



## Wargle

I sucessfully did one on a secpnd copy of Ruby.

FUCK. God damned shroomish and beautiflies.

Took me three times to get past the second gym. Then an additional two to bea the fourth.

Total times needed to beat the game((I lost the game)): 23.


----------



## Noctowl

I am in the middle of one in Sapphire, as I got borred of doing fire red again.

Status: Just beat Wattson

Nap Electike (L22)
Richie Marshtomp (L22)
Ziggy Zigzagoon (L17)
MAKIT Makuhita (L22)
Cheep Swellow (L22)
Eats Aron (L22)

Stored
Wingull
Beautifly
Roselia

Dead
Nincada

Though I am also doing the rule where you can't catch repeats. So I suppose it makes it easier.


----------



## Murkrow

I'm doing this on Sapphire. Have to train loads before Norman, especially since Flannery killed my beloved strongest Mightyena which wouldn't have happened if someone hadn't killed by Marshtomp. That would have made it easier to beat Wattson too. :(

What is the rule about beating a gym leader but then the battery running out after without saving? Is it allowed to beat them again and act that any Pokémon who didn't faint the first time didn't faint? That's what I did but I feel like I cheated.


----------



## Autumn

tryin' one on diamond for kicks.

team so far:
[Top Gun] Starly (lv. 7)
[Sandy] Bidoof (lv. 6)
[Cookie] Turtwig (lv. 6)

heading toward oreburgh. I really wish I had found a Shinx first thing :(


----------



## Mustardear

I've done one on Diamond, while watching a livestream of people doing Nuzocke Challenges. Advice for Diamond: watch out for Geodudes and the Machop line. Machop just loves to crit everything you have with Karate Chop coming off a high attack stat, while you have no strong Psychic or Flying-types. Machoke loves to live on 1 HP and then hit you with 120 base power revenge, usually also a critical. And Geodude explodes. Of course.

Highlights were: Managing to solo Gardenia with an underleveled Kricketune. Looking for Snover and finding it in the last possible route where I could. Finding Gible in Wayward Cave, despite its rarity. Finding out that one of the commander's Golbats knows Giga Drain when I had Whiscash out, who managed to survive. Torterra sacrificing itself to KO Dialga. Finding a shiny Mr Mime (it was the 2nd Pokemon in the area but I caught it anyway, I just didn't use it). Fun times.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

After literally grinding for 3 hours and getting two pokemon up to level 20 (I accidentally killed everything else because I wasn't paying attention, and my third one is Nosepass and therefore horrible to level), I finally beat Brock. 

And now I can hopefully finally get my Running Shoes. Walking around at this speed is painful. 

Current team: 
[Wazzup] Elekid (level 20)
[Carlita] Shroomish (level 22)
[Pathos] Nosepass (level 12) 

Since I kinda need unlimited heals to survive, my only extra rule is battling on Set. Which also means that I need to grind like Giratina's after my tail. 



> What is the rule about beating a gym leader but then the battery running out after without saving? Is it allowed to beat them again and act that any Pokémon who didn't faint the first time didn't faint? That's what I did but I feel like I cheated.


Eh, depends on your play style, I guess. There're no real set rules for Nuzlocke, so just do whatever you feel like is right.


----------



## Flora

I was thinking of doing one before, but now I'm actually gonna try on my Ruby.

I would've named all my Pokemon after friends a la my HeartGold but then I realized they're probably gonna die. So now I'm using medieval names. Should be fun.

Pokemon:

[Sans] Treecko (m) Lvl 8 (Serious)
[Lorencio] Zigzagoon (m) Lvl 2 (Gentle)
[Mack] Poochyena (m) Lvl 3 4 (Quiet)

EDIT: _not even at Petalburg_ and Lorencio kicked the bucket D: but he gave me a Rare Candy so all is good now (god I'm heartless)


----------



## Dannichu

I've got one going on my Diamond game that I've been doing for ages. I should pick it up sometime. 

*My team:*
Zaphod the Torterra
Cumin the Staraptor
Waffle the Pachirisu
Helga the Graveler
Scuba the Buizel

*Dead:*
Quentin the Budew
Frizbee the Zubat
Samus the Sneasel
Tea the Raichu

R.I.P., guys ;;


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Nuuuuuu

Just had my first death. RIP Symphonia the Vulpix. Your skill at burning Weedles to death will be remembered... 

Everyone: please watch out for all potential Self-Destructing/Exploding pokemon such as Pinecos because those things are evil.

EDIT: Also, GODDAMN DUGTRIO ARENA TRAP my poor carvanha ;;

EDIT2: Finished murdering Dugtrios and Digletts. Jetstream, your death has been avenged! 
Also, because I managed to kill off most of the pokemon I'm supposed to catch, I don't have enough in my 'dex to get HM05 (Flash). I sense joyful tunnel exploring ahead....


----------



## RunsWithScizor

It's been a while since I played with any stipulations.  This looks like it could be fun.  Trying one on Fire Red.

     
Telemachus Lv16 Apple Lv14 Orange Lv14 Chun Li Lv14 Drone Lv13 Wilhelmina Lv14
Current Location: Mount Moon​
Suffice it to say, I'm ignoring species clause.  Missed one on Route 3 (another Mankey), but so far managed to avoid any deaths.  I've also decided to step it up and prohibit myself from using items in-battle.  And I've added a rule where my team can't exceed the levels of any gym leader's pokémon.  Thoughts?


----------



## MentheLapin

LeafGreen, Cerulean City, just beat my rival.

*Team:*
Jackson the Charmeleon, lv.20
Orson the Mankey, lv.19
Draculina the Zubat, lv.10
Weddstein the Weedle, lv.3

*Dead:*
Brittany the Rattata, lv.6, died bravely while grinding on Pidgeys.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Started one on my neglected copy of Diamond. So far...

Xavier/Monferno Lv. 17
Flora/Starly Lv. 12
Rocky/Geodude Lv. 11
Shelly/Shinx Lv. 12

So far so good, just beat the first gym and no one is dead yet. That'll probably change once I have to start fighting the Team Galactic admins.


----------



## Ether's Bane

If you return to a route, can you catch the first Pokemon you see upon your return? Also, are different ends of a really long route that are very different (Route 210) still considered as the same route?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Rarity said:


> If you return to a route, can you catch the first Pokemon you see upon your return? Also, are different ends of a really long route that are very different (Route 210) still considered as the same route?


Nope. One pokemon per route, period. This prevents people from cheating via going back and forth between two routes to look for a specific pokemon. 

And for the second question... Yes, I'm pretty sure it still counts as the same route. 

And now it's time for me to explode Rock Tunnel with no Flash. I sense immense joy and happiness ahead.

Current team: 
[Flail] Wailmer Lv 28
[Wazzup] Electibuzz Lv 35
[Kidd] Meowth Lv 17
[Carlita] Breloom Lv 35
[Mole-rat] Diglett Lv 22
[Taylor] Swellow Lv 22

Dead:
[Symphonia] Vulpix
[Jetstream] Carvanha

EDIT: Got through tunnel without needing Flash. Weird.

Also, everyone: watch out for Metronome. That attack is scary. 
CLEFAIRY used METRONOME!
CLEFAIRY used EXPLOSION!


----------



## Coloursfall

I started one of these in Sapphire a couple days ago~ I'm currently in Slateport. 2 Badges and only one lost team member, not too shabby.

_My Team:_

[Zipper] Wingull F <Keen Eye> (Route 103)
Quirky - Water/Flying - Lv16

[Tammy] Lombre F <Swift Swim> (Route 102)
Brave - Water/Grass - Lv17

[Katniss] Taillow F <Guts> (Petalburg Woods)
Naive - Normal/Flying - Lv17

[Darkly] Sableye F <Keen Eye> (Granite Cave)
Impish - Dark/Ghost - Lv17

[Myrr] Grovyle M <Overgrow> (Starter)
Lax - Grass - Lv17

[Katydid] Nincada F <Compoundeyes> (Route 116)
Naive - Bug/Ground - Lv6 {in-Training}


_Dead:_
[Chomper] Poochyena M <Run Away>

Darkly took him out with a crit-scratch when I was trying to catch her 8C

Otherwise, I've had some pretty good Pokemon luck so far...


----------



## Ether's Bane

Some more questions before I start:

1) If you see a Pokemon as the first on the route, run, then come across the exact same species again on said route, can you catch that instead?
2) What are the rules on HM slaves?
3) If the first thing you catch on a route is by fishing and you catch it, can you catch something else in the grass on that route?
4) Do different floors of a cave count as different routes?
5) Are you limited to just one Pokemon from a safari area?
6) What are the rules on soft-resetting for starter natures/catching legendaries/legendaries' natures?

Thanks in advance - I'm starting a Platinum Nuzlocke.


----------



## Wargle

And what are rules on Must catches, as in you _need_ to catch it like an HM Slave? to advance to the next town if you need to go to an island and nothing you have know's Surf and you caught something on each route??


----------



## Dannichu

Rarity said:


> Some more questions before I start:
> 
> 1) If you see a Pokemon as the first on the route, run, then come across the exact same species again on said route, can you catch that instead?
> 2) What are the rules on HM slaves?
> 3) If the first thing you catch on a route is by fishing and you catch it, can you catch something else in the grass on that route?
> 4) Do different floors of a cave count as different routes?
> 5) Are you limited to just one Pokemon from a safari area?
> 6) What are the rules on soft-resetting for starter natures/catching legendaries/legendaries' natures?
> 
> Thanks in advance - I'm starting a Platinum Nuzlocke.


As I understand it:

1. Nope. You only get to catch the first Pokemon you see. That singular one.

2. It's advised in a NL game to catch the first Pokemon you see on every route, regardless of how much you want it, for this reason - you have to be able to progress through the game using only the first Pokemon from every route, including the teaching of HMs.

3. You _can_ fish, but you have to catch the first thing you catch, and you then aren't allowed to catch anything else on the route, on the water or in the grass. Same goes for Pokemon found while Surfing/Headbutting and so on. I'm unsure about Gift Pokemon, but I think you're allowed one per city - so you could be given an Eevee in G/S, but wouldn't then be allowed to buy any Pokemon from the Game Corner.

4. You know when you catch a Pokemon and it's location is listed on its data? "Route 207", or whatever? With a NL game, you should never have two Pokemon with the same location. So different floors don't count, I think.

5. I think it's just the one, yeah, unless they show up as being caught in two different 'areas' on the Location data, which I don't think they do.

6. No resetting, ever. Mean, huh?

Hope that helped :)


----------



## Blaziking the God General

My Diamond run is going good-ish. I just had my first casualty, but that was two gyms into the game. My team from what I can remember is...

Monferno Lv. 19
Zubat Lv. 9
Shellos Lv. 15
Luxio Lv. 17
Meditite Lv. 13
Geodude Lv. 21

Deceased:
Staravia Lv. 20

I've really got to do some grinding as soon as I get the VS Seeker.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

> And what are rules on Must catches, as in you need to catch it like an HM Slave? to advance to the next town if you need to go to an island and nothing you have know's Surf and you caught something on each route??


Then you lose :(

Either that, or you can make an exception and catch something that can learn Surf and use it only for Surf. Release it as soon as you reach wherever you're going, and catch another one if you need to leave again.

EDIT: Which I will probably will end up doing since water types keep on dying on me. WHY


----------



## Ether's Bane

Crazy Linoone said:


> Either that, or you can make an exception and catch something that can learn Surf and use it only for Surf. Release it as soon as you reach wherever you're going, and catch another one if you need to leave again.
> 
> EDIT: Which I will probably will end up doing since water types keep on dying on me. WHY


Yeah, I'll almost certainly be doing that.

EDIT:

Just got to Jubilife (and returned to Twinleaf to catch a Magikarp). Have a look at this.

Team:

Muezzin (Shinx) - Lv. 7
Ursprache (Magikarp) - Lv. 4

Dead:

Parabola (Chimchar) - Lv. 6, died to a Youngster's Bidoof's Tackle, which was a critical hit.

Did I mention that my Shinx's nature is Bold and my Magikarp's is Timid?

FUCK. MY. LIFE.


----------



## Minish

I'm obsessed with Nuzlockes currently. I failed the LG play I started about a week ago, but I'm progressing with my Crystal:

Oxford [Venonat] - level 14
Stirling [Geodude] - level 16
Cardiff [Totodile] - level 16
Birmingham [Pidgey] - level 17
Brighton [Jigglypuff] - level 12

Dead:

Leeds [Zubat] - level 14


;~; Lost Leeds to a Rollouting Marill outside Goldenrod. Gutted. Probably won't keep Brighton, just keeping him around until I get something better.


----------



## Sypl

Are there any rules on trading?


----------



## Not Meowth

Crazy Linoone said:


> Then you lose :(
> 
> Either that, or you can make an exception and catch something that can learn Surf and use it only for Surf. Release it as soon as you reach wherever you're going, and catch another one if you need to leave again.
> 
> EDIT: Which I will probably will end up doing since water types keep on dying on me. WHY


Are you not allowed an HM slave as long as you never ever battle with it?


----------



## MentheLapin

*YOSHIYA'S MAGICAL BLACK NUZLOCKE*

*Name:* Yosh
*Gender:* Female
*Badges:* 1

 - Sebastian, M, lv.14 - Tackle, Leer, Vine Whip, Wrap - Nuvema Town
 - Mickey, M, lv. 11 - Scratch, Leer, Lick, Water Gun - Dreamyard
 - Phill, M, lv.8 - Tackle, Leer, Bite, Bide - Route 1

*Deceased*
 - Sylvester, M, lv.6 - Scratch, Growl, Assist - Route 2


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Dittomatic said:


> Are there any rules on trading?


trading would make the pokémon restrictions rather pointless, no?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Zoroark said:


> Are you not allowed an HM slave as long as you never ever battle with it?


Nope. A team member is a team member, HM slave or not -- you must have obtained the HM slave in means following the Nuzlocke rules. 

The point of Nuzlocke is so that you'll grow attached to pokemon you usually won't like, such as the ones one would use for HM slaves.


----------



## Darksong

I'm doing it on Crystal... I just got to Violet City.

[Violet] Chikorita (M) - L9
[Cream] Pidgey (M) - L9
[Sparkles] Metapod (F) - L8
[Sol] Hoothoot (M) - L5
EDIT: [Bother] Geodude (M) - L3 (Just caught after I posted this)

Am I allowed to save Sol for if Cream "dies?" Or do I have to use him now, since I caught him?


----------



## Chief Zackrai

You can box pokemon whenever you like.


----------



## Darksong

OK, thanks!

More updates. Just finished the Violet gym:

(Violet) Chikorita [M] - L14
(Sparkles) Butterfree [F] - L13
(Bother) Geodude [M] - L13
(Cream) Pidgey [M] - L13
Togepi Egg
(Diamond) Rattata [F] - L5

Continuing on to train a little more, boxing Diamond until I need her...


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Started one on Soulsilver. Not too bad so far.

ACTIVE TEAM:
Lv. 11 Blaziking (Cyndaquil) (Starter)
Lv. 10 Shale (Geodude) (Route 46)
Lv. 10 Mufasa (Sentret) (Route 29)
Lv. 3 Yvette (Gastly) (Sprout Tower)

WAITING IN THE WINGS
Lv. 3 Violet (Weedle) (Route 30)
Lv. 5 Nibs (Rattata) (Route 31)
Lv. 4 Slith (Ekans) (Route 32)

PREVIOUSLY OWNED
None

And I must say, Sentret is adorable when following you. With any luck most of my Pokemon will be able to stick with me for a while.


----------



## RunsWithScizor

Oh em gee.

Aquamarine 3DS came in the mail yesterday (and it is so perty), so I decided to commemorate its arrival with a Black Nuzlocke run.

And so, it begins!


Slick Lv6
(Starter)​
As always, I will be implementing the following rules on top of the normal Nuzlocke stipulations:
-No items are to be used in-battle.
-Pokémon are not to be trained or used in excess of gym leaders' teams before challenging them. (basically, this means I'm gonna match gym leaders in both levels and number of pokémon used)
-No "Gift" or "Interacting" pokémon will be used.


----------



## Not Meowth

About the "only catch the first Pokémon on every route" rule: does that include Pokémon encountered before you even get Pokéballs?


----------



## Tailsy

I don't believe it does! At least, I don't play it that way; once I get Pokéballs, I go back to the routes before and catch things there.


----------



## Not Meowth

Yeah, I suppose it makes more sense that way. :p

Oh also, do gift Pokémon count as your one Pokémon for that location? If so, can you not get/use it if you run into anything else first? And do eggs need to be hatched in location where you haven't already caught anything? And should I just stop asking stupid questions and just go and do a Nuzlocke however I want to?

EDIT: okay I started one it's on Platinum. :D

slef-imposed extra rules:
- may use Pokécentres upon arriving at a town for the first time. May not use them again unless all Pokémon's damaging moves have 0PP.
- only one visit to each Pokémart.
- no TMs; TMS found/gifted must be sold or discarded.
- Pokéballs only; others found/gifted must be sold or discarded.
- no more than 10 Pokéballs on hand at a time.
- no catching more than one of a Pokémon; if a duplicate is encountered on entering a route, may ignore it and catch the first new Pokémon (to avoid having 3,455,236,346 bidoofs).
- all Pokémon must be named after philosophers.

Current Party
 Socrates (Male) lv11
 Kant (Female) lv11
 Hobbes (Female) lv7
 Descartes (Male) lv6

Boxed (alive)
 Hume (Female) lv7

Boxed (dead)
none. (yet)

Currently in Jubilife City. Beating my rival was great; his Turtwig used six Withdraws, Kant used six Growls, and it took forever to whittle him down.
Also, Abra are even more annoying in nuzlockes. >:/


----------



## RunsWithScizor

Zoroark said:


> - no catching more than one of a Pokémon; if a duplicate is encountered on entering a route, may ignore it and catch the first new Pokémon (to avoid having 3,455,236,346 bidoofs).


I think that takes away a portion of the challenge, personally.  But, perhaps there's an exemption for this that I wasn't aware of.

Anyway...

Shortest.  Challenge.  Ever.

Cilan took out Lillipup and Oshawott after I had already lost Patrat to N.  I was hoping to use a Munna, but I forgot you don't get Cut until after you beat the first gym.  So, my challenge is officially over...


----------



## Not Meowth

RunsWithScizor said:


> I think that takes away a portion of the challenge, personally.  But, perhaps there's an exemption for this that I wasn't aware of.


I guess it does, but I'm making it hard enough for myself as it is without having to play with a full team of Geodude.

Anyway, update #1:

*Zoroark's Platinum Nuzlocke Challenge*





Name: Mike
Play Time: 3:16
Location: Oreburgh City
Money: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




5212 
Badges: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pokémarts visited: Sandgem

Current Party
 Descartes (Male) lv10 (Ravaged Path)
 Plato (Female) lv7 (Oreburgh Mine)
 Aristotle (Male) lv5 (Oreburgh Gate)
 Hume (Female) lv7 (Route 202)

Boxed (alive)
none

Boxed (dead)
 Socrates lv13
 Kant lv12 (Route 201)
 Hobbes lv13 (Route 204)



...yeah. Roark took out all the best members of my team in one fell swoop :v If Descartes' Supersonic had missed, or I hadn't left a few PP for Astonish, I'd have lost without getting my first badge. Gonna soldier on with this team, though, because Crobat and Golduck are awesome and I think I could work with Graveler and Bibarel.
Nearly lost Aristotle even before that, though, because he poisoned himself on Hobbes before I caught him and I wasn't sure if it was worth using a Potion and needing to squander a Pokémart or whether I should let him die. Luckily the poison wore off. :p​


----------



## Superbird

Hi, I'm Superbird, and I'm attempting my first Nuzlocke on Emerald.

Trainer Name: Birdman
Badges: 0
Pokédex: 4
Time: 1:07
Location: Petalburg Woods

*Active Team*

[Muddy] Mudkip (M) lv. 9
Met at Littleroot Town.
~Tackle
~Growl
~Mud Slap


[Mighty] Poochyena (M) lv. 9
Met at Route 102.
~Tackle 
~Howl
~Sand Attack


[Beauty] Silcoon (F) lv. 6
Met at Petalburg Woods.
~Harden

*Boxed*
 Helena (F) [Met at Route 104]

*Deceased*
 Gummy (M) [Met at Route 101]


Personal Rules
•I may only catch the first pokémon I see on any given route.
•I may NOT use items during battle.
•I may NOT save and then reset if something bad happens.
•No species clause. But if I catch a member of an evolution family I'm already using, it goes straight to the PC. I will never have two members of the same evplution family in my party at once.
•Of course, if a pokémon faints in ANY way, that pokémon is declared Deceased and put permenantly in the PC box.
•If I white out, it is NOT an automatic loss, provided I still have backup pokémon I can use in my PC. But any of the pokémon that had fainted will have to be declared 'Deceased'.​


----------



## Solstice

Working on a FireRed and Black Nuzlocke over on Pokeboard, but I'm not doing too good. 

Funny thing is, I got a Woobat in Black, and a Zubat in FireRed. Both died in the same location I caught them, in a trainer battle. 

Yeah, I'm extremely unlucky, and I'm not too motivated to do either one of them, but I'm forcing myself (wants a Litwick).

Meh, wish me luck, I can link you to my challenges if you'd like.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Doing a nuzlocke in Heartgold.

Current team:






[Dodson] lv. 10 Razor Leaf/tackle/Growl/Poisonpowder






[Qwerty] lv. 5 Scratch/Defense Curl/Foresight






[Ronaldo] lv. 2 Tackle

Badges: none

Objectives: grinding. Maybe getting a geodude.


----------



## Skyman

I'm gonna start one on Pearl after I finish catching all of the legendaries on my current run. My rules will be mostly standard, except for these rules:

~No species clause, IE I can catch more than 1 of a species
~I will follow the Platinum Pokedex, meaning that pokemon like Ralts is in it. When I reach a route that would have a Ralts, I would go and trade for a Ralts that would be of an appropriate level, declare the route I just visited invalidated for capturing pokemon, and continue on my way.
~If I reach the Elite 4, I will pretty much think that I beat the game, since Cynthia haxxes with her level 66 Garchomp.
~The ONLY restarting allowed is to get a good natured Mesprit, since my last run didn't get too well of one and I really need a good one for trading purposes. Might as well kill 2 birds with one stone, eh?


----------



## Ether's Bane

So, after not touching my Platinum Nuzlocke for months, I found this thread and went back to it. Then I played it a little, and got this.

Just to remind you, I'm playing a standard Nuzlocke, with one variation: I can catch HM slaves if I absolutely have no choice, but I must release them right away.

Trainer Name: Kalista
Badges: 1
Time: 4:48
Current Location: Floaroma Town

Team:

Muezzin (Shinx, M) - Lv. 14 (Route 202)
Flotilla (Starly, M) - Lv. 13 (Route 204)
Ursprache (Magikarp, F) - Lv. 13 (Twinleaf Town)
Cavernous (Geodude, M) - Lv. 14 (Oreburgh Mine)
Pastiche (Machop, F) - Lv. 14 (Route 207)

Boxed:

None

Dead:

Parabola (Chimchar, M) - Lv. 6, died to a Youngster's Bidoof's Tackle, which was a critical hit.
Soliloquy (Zubat, F) - Lv. 10, died against Roark's Geodude after Supersonic missed - I wanted it to get some more EXP.

I beat Roark with a minimum of fuss (yay Geodude and Machop). I've just laid on the Honey at Floaroma Meadow and Valley Windworks, and tomorrow morning I'll see if I get something good off them. Finally, YAAAAAAY ONLY SEVEN MORE LEVELS BEFORE URSPRACHE EVOLVES


----------



## Zapi

Started my first Nuzlocke on White, just got to Nacrene City. MAI RULES:
-Standard rules.
-Species clause only applies to Patrat (if I didn't do that, I would've had four patrats by now)
-No using items inside battle
-No buying items other than repels and escape ropes -- use what you find!
-No saving. Not willing to delete over my existing file yet
-If you accidentally KO a wild pokémon, you get one more shot at that route
-Gift pokémon don't count as the pokémon you catch from that route

Party:

Pumbaa - Male - Level 15 - Blaze
Met in Nuvema Town.

Padfoot - Male - Level 14 - Vital Spirit
Met at Route 2.

Garp - Male - Level 14 - Gluttony
Met in Dreamyard (gift pokémon don't count for me, though).

Blitzkrieg - Male - Level 12 - Motor Drive
Met at Route 3.

Nala - Female - Level 11 - Forewarn
Met in Dreamyard.

Boxed:

Chipper - Male - Level 10 - Keen Eye
Met at Route 1.

Daycare:

Consuella - Female
Met in Wellspring Cave.

No deaths yet c:


----------



## DarkAura

Fuck....I lost at my first gym battle.-_-"

I lost my poor tepig Yoshimori!!! And my Lillipup Gen!!!!

NNNOOO!!!!


----------



## Zapi

Beat the third gym, and now heading out to Route 4. And I just realized: Padfoot has Intimidate, not Vital Spirit.

Party:

Pumbaa - Male - Lvl.24
Met in Nuvema town.


Nala - Female - Lvl.23
Met in Dreamyard.


Padfoot - Male - Lvl.22
Met at Route 2.


Cornelia - Female - Lvl.19
Met at Route 4.

Boxed/Unused:
 Chipper - Male - Lvl.10 - Route 1
 Consuella - Female - In Daycare - Wellspring Cave
 Katniss - Female - Lvl.13 - Pinwheel Forest
 Garp - Male - Lvl.21 - Gift

Dead
 Blitzkrieg - Male - lvl.22 - Route 3
Killed by a Leaf Tornado from Bianca's Servine.


----------



## Bellsprout

Zapi said:


> Started my first Nuzlocke on White, just got to Nacrene City. MAI RULES:
> -Standard rules.
> -Species clause only applies to Patrat (if I didn't do that, I would've had four patrats by now)
> -No using items inside battle
> -No buying items other than repels and escape ropes -- use what you find!
> -No saving. Not willing to delete over my existing file yet
> -If you accidentally KO a wild pokémon, you get one more shot at that route
> -Gift pokémon don't count as the pokémon you catch from that route


The last two rules seem to defeat most of the purpose of a Nuzlocke run.


----------



## Bellsprout

Bellsprout's Generation V Nuzlocke Challenge
Pokémon *BLACK*​
Rules
Standard Nuzlocke conditions:
---The challenger is only allowed to catch the first pokémon encountered in each route.  If that pokémon faints or flees, no other pokémon may be caught from that route.
---If the challenger's pokémon faints in battle by any cause or for any reason, it is unusable for the rest of the challenge.  If the challenger runs out of usable pokémon, the game is over.
---All pokémon used must be nicknamed (so as to establish a "bond" with the challenger).
Custom conditions:
---No items are to be used in-battle by the challenger.
---Species clause is not in effect.
---Gift pokémon, in-game trades, and "special encounter" pokémon (eg: Cobalion, Virizion, etc.) are invalid options.
---During gym battles, the challenger is only allowed to use up to the same amount of pokémon as the gym leader, and the levels must be equal at best.

_Currently training on Route 2_

Party
 La Chienne, Lv4 [Route 2] Tackle / Leer
 Marmaduke, Lv6 [Route 1] Tackle / Leer / Odor Sleuth
 Scooter, Lv8 [Starter] Tackle / Tail Whip / Water Gun

Stored
none

Deceased
none


----------



## Zapi

Bellsprout said:


> The last two rules seem to defeat most of the purpose of a Nuzlocke run.


Um, not really? The second to last one seems fair to me (as long as it's _accidentally_), and I've seen other people do the last one.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

fairness is not the point. if you accidentally let something faint, does it get another chance?

the last one isn't much of a difference, actually, though.


----------



## Zapi

_It_ doesn't, no. But _I_ do. Unless I'm totally missing something here (it's been ages since I read the original Nuzlocke comic), the fact that you can only catch one poké per location is just there so you don't have much control over what you use on your team, and not because only one pokémon exists on that route.

...If that made any sense.

I don't know, that rule made sense to me. But it hasn't come into play for me yet, so I can remove it, I guess.


----------



## Bellsprout

Zapi said:


> _It_ doesn't, no. But _I_ do. Unless I'm totally missing something here (it's been ages since I read the original Nuzlocke comic), the fact that you can only catch one poké per location is just there so you don't have much control over what you use on your team, and not because only one pokémon exists on that route.


Exactly.  The point of being able to catch the first and _only_ the first pokémon per route is to detract from the control you have in creating your team.  A rule like that can easily be bent when you find something you don't like, and then you "accidentally" knock it out, thus allowing you another chance at something else.

I realize everything written in these forums is based on an honor system anyway, so I probably shouldn't even afford this so much attention.  But, the whole point of the Nuzlocke challenge (at least, to my understanding) was to play through the game with whatever you got (even if it happened to be four Patrats), the randomness and sparseness of your team being the core point of the challenge.


----------



## Zapi

I guess I'll just remove that rule, then. :/ Oh well, it doesn't matter all that much.


----------



## Autumn

Doing this with Emerald...


Robyn - Female - level 20
Granite Cave


Stewart - Male - level 20
Route 109


Reagan - Female - level 20
Route 110


Maddie - Female - level 20
Route 102


Emily - Female - level 14
Route 116


Conner - Male - level 20
Route 104


PC:

None right now


Dead (permanently boxed in my game):

Anne - Female - level 5
Route 101
Critical from a wild Pokémon. :C


Greg - Male - level 11
Dewford Town
Wild Poochyena, during training. I don't even know how it happened, I just looked at the screen and it was like "Greg has fainted!" and I was like "what nooo ; ;"


Summer - Female - level 14
Route 103
Wild Wingull. :(


Ashton - Female - level 15
Rusturf Tunnel
Trainer battle. Probably should have known better than to fight a Makuhita with this when I'd just finished an all-nighter.


Madison - Female - level 20
Littleroot Town
Trainer battle. Fuck you Sonicboom. ;~;

... That Ralts was honestly the first thing I ran into on Route 102. Well, no, actually. I caught a Lotad at one point (nicknamed Amanda) but didn't save after catching it and the game glitched up and sort of froze a few minutes later (most likely I hit my DS on something and the game was jolted around, messing with the connections). When I turned the game back on I didn't know whether or not to catch another Lotad since I'd had one before the game went off, but figured I'd just go with whatever I found first when re-entering that route. I thought it'd be a Wurmple or something but BAMF RALTS and I was like "Hot damn. I should catch this." (And then promptly saved just in case the game decides to glitch on me again. :C) So far it hasn't died (although it got close once) so yay :D

status: Training using the grass north of Slateport.


----------



## Wobbles

Just for the new guys that don't quite "get" it, here's a great explanation by the man himself.


----------



## Flora

*FLORA'S SEMI-EPIC NUZLOCKE THAT WILL PROBABLY END IN FAIL*​
Yes I had an old one but I got rid of it :D

Rules:
-Standard Rules
-No Species Clause (more fun that way!)

Trainer Name: Jeanine (named after my best friend. Most Pokemon will be named after my friends and I. This leads to...well, you'll see.

Alive:

 Rich (m) 
Named after: said best friend's boyfriend
Level: 9

 Dave (m)
Named after: Our idiot guy friend
Level: 5

Dead: 
 Rachel (f)
Named after: me 
Death by: Youngster Calvin's Zigzagoon. Yes, my namesake died to the first trainer in the game (after the rival). *sigh*


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Haha, I'd considered making a thread for my Nuzlocke challenge, but I'd got so far ahead and I felt it would be awkard to do so. But I guess I'll post a link here for anyone interested; http://kailuciferfrnuzlocke.tumblr.com/

I'm currently training for the E4. I want things to go as smoothly as possible so I'm making sure they're all around Lv60 before I take it on. Any tips on where to train? I'm battling with the blackbelts around the Ember Spa at the moment; high levelled trainers and a healing spot right nextdoor.


----------



## shadow_lugia

*shadow_lugia's Pearl Nuzlocke Run*​
Status: Grinding around Oreburgh to prepare for Roark

Pokemon:


Cleopatra
F
Lv. 11
Rivalry
Careful
Route 203


Soak
M
Lv. 10
Torrent
Brave
Lake Verity (starter)


Simba
M
Lv. 10
Intimidate
Timid
Route 202


Mu Cephei
F
Lv. 11
Keen Eye
Careful
Route 201


Solid
M
Lv. 7
Sturdy
Careful
Oreburgh Gate

Notes:

The point of this Nuzlocke run is so far defeated, since I already love all these Pokemon and their evolutions, and therefore love them. Maybe this will change if I get a Zubat or something in Oreburgh Cave (or whatever it's called). Okay, that's probably not true anymore, since I'm not really a fan of the Geodude line (mostly since I have no one to trade with to evolve Graveler into Golem). Solid is handy though, since I found out that none of the other Pokemon on my team can learn Rock Smash.

I put "starter" next to my Piplup's location because I will not be counting it as the first Pokemon I got there. I will probably count it as being from Twinleaf Town or something unless I suddenly get an interest in that random pool of water.

I will be accepting gift Pokemon and probably using them. On the other hand, I will probably catch legendaries, but not ever use them.

I will allow myself to breed, but I won't be using any Pokemon that hatch from the eggs (aside from the gift Pokemon like Riolu). Simba and Cleopatra are catching my interest as a couple.

I mark all of my Pokemon with a heart, which isn't so much a rule for this Nuzlocke run as a tradition of mine. I just thought I'd mention this because it's quite fitting.


----------



## Autumn

My Nuzlocke died. o.e Had Golbat, Azumarill, Kirlia, Gyarados, Gulpin and Mightyena on Wattson. Got up to Manectric with no casualties, but then I ran out of paralysis healing items and Soda Pops and so everything died except Gyarados. Which then proceeded to die at the Winstrate house. o.e

Restarting though...


Conner - Male - level 5
Littleroot Town

ETA: actually screw that, first I'm doing a HeartGold Nuzlocke


Jack - Male - level 9
New Bark Town


Emily - Female - level 4
Route 29


Casey - Male - level 3
Route 30


Conner - Male - level 3
Route 31


Summer - Female - level 3
Sprout Tower


Meriwether - Female - level 6
Route 32

PC:


Mae - Female - level 2
Dark Cave

Dead:

Jake - Male - level 9
Route 46
That'll teach me to zone out while playing -_- if I hadn't been so caught up in listening to music at 1:30 AM I would have noticed that I was attempting to fight a fucking Bellsprout with a Geodude on 9 HP. >:/

My best friend and I both have a habit of naming everything we catch after people from our marching band. :x


----------



## gdoo

I have two that I shall post progress on tomorrow! :D


----------



## Ether's Bane

Status: Searching underground for Shieldon fossils (it's Platinum, and my ID's last number is a 2).

I'm playing standard Nuzlocke, except I allow for HM slaves if I don't have the right Pokemon.

Team:


Guanidine / Female / Lv. 17 (Route 206) (currently level-grinding)


Flotilla / Male / Lv. 20 (Route 204)


Ursprache / Female / Lv. 20 (Twinleaf Town)


Juggernaut / Female / Lv. 20 (Valley Windworks)

Boxed:

 Tubular / Female / Lv. 10 (Floaroma Meadow)

Slaves:

 BIDOOF / Male / Lv. 12 (Cut) (I don't think you have to name the slaves)

Dead:


Parabola / Male / Lv. 6, died to a Youngster's Bidoof's Tackle, which was a critical hit. (Route 201)


Soliloquy (Zubat, F) - Lv. 10, died against Roark's Geodude after Supersonic missed - I wanted it to get some more EXP. (Oreburgh Gate)


Muezzin (Shinx, M) - Lv. 14, died against a wild Shellos that I was trying to catch at Route 205 due to a critical hit Water Pulse. (Route 202)


Rhombus (Bibarel, F) - Lv. 15, died against a Bug Catcher's Beautifly. (Eterna Forest)


Cavernous (Geodude, M) - Lv. 17, died against Jupiter's Skuntank. (Oreburgh Mine)


Pastiche (Machop, F) - Lv. 18, died against Jupiter's Skuntank. (Route 207)


Gingham (Chingling, M) - Lv. 19, died against Jupiter's Skuntank. (Mt. Coronet)


----------



## Spatz

That is one Skun_tank_


----------



## gdoo

I have two Nuzlockes going! The first in Sapphire. (:

Guitar \ lvl. 25 \ Starter


Camera \ lvl. 21 \ Route 102


Poster \ lvl. 11 \ Route 103
**I haven't used him in a while, so I'll box him when I can. (:


Keys \ lvl. 22 \ Route 104


Books \ lvl. 20 \ Route 110


T Swift \ lvl. 14 \ Route 117
**Newly caught, and will probably be boxed. (:

PC: Tons! XD
Dead: None
*_________________________________________________________________*

The other in Soul Silver.
*Team*:

Gianni / lvl. 15 / Starter


Nonny / lvl. 14 / Route 30


Jade / lvl. 12 / Sprout Tower


Spencer / lvl. 13 / Route 31


Joshua / lvl. 6 / Slowpoke Well

*PC*: Zubat: Colin / lvl. 2 / Dark Cave [Will be used if Nonny dies]
Rattata: Cody / lvl. 6 / Route 32 [Will be used if Jade dies]

*Cemetery*: 

Andrew / lvl. 4 / Route 29
Died while battling Youngster Mikey's Rattata. I zoned out. D:​


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Yay my new Heartgold Nuzlocke!

Team (in order that I caught them):





[Eridan] lv. 20 Bite/ Water Gun/ Ice Fang/ Scratch (New Bark Town)






[Itchy] lv. 18 Quick Attack/ Fury Swipes/ Defense Curl/ Foresight (Route 29)






[Kanaya] lv. 20 Quick Attack/ Gust/ Tackle/ Whirlwind (Route 30)






[Jack Noir] lv. 15 Leech Life/ Poison Sting/ Night Shade/ Constrict (Route 31)






[Karkat] lv. 20 Wing Attack/ Bite/ Astonish/ Supersonic (Dark Cave)






[John] lv. 13 Splash (Union Cave)

PC: 

[Togepi Egg]

Dead: None

Location: Azalea Town
Badges: Zephyr
Notes: I didn't catch at the Ruins of Alph because the Unown I ran into didn't have Hidden Power Ice or Rock, and was essentially useless to me. I didn't catch on Route 32 because I ran into another freakin Zubat. Same on Route 33. I need to stop playing at night. Haven't run into a pokemon in the Slowpoke Well yet, as I am too busy grinding for Bugsy. Also, I will not get a pokemon from the Ilex Forest due to the fact I ran into a Caterpie, and killed it. Hopefully awaiting the day when John Ascends to God Tier. Yes, they are all named after Homestuck characters.


----------



## Autumn

Got one in HeartGold that's going extremely fukken successfully, even though I've only beaten one gym thus far. Not the same one as my earlier post cause idk. i started over for whatever reason


Bubba - Male - level 1
Azalea Town


Cheniqua - Female - level 12
Route 30


Casey - Male - level 12
Route 46


Emily - Female - level 13
Route 29


Alexis - Female - level 6
Route 33


Wilson - Female - level 9
Union Cave


PC:


Doyle - Male - level 13
Sprout Tower


DK - Female - level 14
Route 31


Jake - Male - level 13
Dark Cave


Jack - Male - level 14
Route 32


Madison - Female - level 13
New Bark Town


----------



## shy ♡

I'm playing a game through Emerald. Soon taking on Norman, grinding my mons atm. So far everyone that's died for me has been while grinding. I'm pretty negligent. My team so far:

 Skip, 27, Calm; Strength, Cut, Dig, Growl
 Voodoo, 26, Naive; Peck, Swift, Fury Attack, Agility
 Tinkle, 30, Quiet; Water Gun, Tackle, Mud Shot, Ice Beam
 Faith, 28, Modest; Peck, Steel Wing, Astonish, Hidden Power (normal)
 Clint, 25, Gentle; Bite, Secret Power, Rock Smash, Howl
 Hostile, 25, Bashful; Psybeam, Confusion, Shockwave, Recover

Stored:


Dead:


Trying to get my team to level 30 at least before taking on Norman. And I'm not fighting any more selfdestructers. :|


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Heartgold goin well.

Active pokemon:






[Eridan] Lv. 20 Ice Fang/Water Gun/Headbutt/Bite






[Itchy] Lv. 20 Headbutt/Quick Attack/Cut/Rock Smash






[Kanaya] Lv. 20 Gust/Quick Attack/Tackle/Whirlwind






[Jack Noir] Lv. 20 Shadow Sneak/Nightshade/Leech Life/Poison Sting






[Karkat] Lv. 23 Wing Attack/Bite/Astonish/Confuse Ray






[John] Lv. 20 Bite/Tackle/Splash

PC box:
[Togepi Egg]






[Dave] Lv. 11 Peck/Hypnosis/Foresight/Growl






[Aradia] Lv. 14 Pound/Hypnosis/Disable/Confusion

Dead: none

Location: Goldenrod City
Badges: Zephyr, Hive
Notes: Dave was caught on the Route outside Goldenrod, named because of his association with time. I am surprised at my Crobat, because of his relatively low level; this is the first time I have had such an accomplishment. Togepi remains unhatched due to lack of need. Route 35 yielded a Drowzee, deemed Aradia. National Park catch was unsuccessful and I have yet to try in both the Slowpoke Well and Route 36. Bike obtained.


----------



## Eloi

Huh, what's the challenging part of the Nuzlocke Challenge?

That it's annoying you have to release Pokemon even if you want to cross-transfer them to another game? That it's annoying you can't really catch Pokemon?

I mean, I pretty much just take my starter, grind it in the first routes, and then just start using it in every single battle and I usually never faint, with a hoarde of HM slaves (which is almost always whatever ends up in my party from first-captures in routes). And that's pretty easy. Maybe there should be a rule like:

You must train all of your Pokemon to be within 3-0 levels of each other.

Because otherwise, it's stupidly easy and just kind of annoying if you like catching Pokemon.


----------



## Bellsprout

Eloi said:


> Huh, what's the challenging part of the Nuzlocke Challenge?
> 
> That it's annoying you have to release Pokemon even if you want to cross-transfer them to another game? That it's annoying you can't really catch Pokemon?
> 
> I mean, I pretty much just take my starter, grind it in the first routes, and then just start using it in every single battle and I usually never faint, with a hoarde of HM slaves (which is almost always whatever ends up in my party from first-captures in routes). And that's pretty easy. Maybe there should be a rule like:
> 
> You must train all of your Pokemon to be within 3-0 levels of each other.
> 
> Because otherwise, it's stupidly easy and just kind of annoying if you like catching Pokemon.


That, actually, _is_ the point of the Nuzlocke challenge: to make the game more difficult by self-imposed rules of team moderation to see what kinds of strategies you can devise (short of severe over-leveling) to beat the game.  And most of the people who participate in Nuzlocke challenges actually do train their teams within strict ranges (such as 0-3 levels of each other).


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Yeah, like I never try to have a Pokemon that is more than five levels higher than my weakest Pokemon. And if you _do_ the extreme over leveling thing, what happens on the off chance you get whacked with a ridiculously powerful and super effective move, and you get crippled? Or you reach a part where you are at a severe disadvantage? (however the latter point is kind of moot because I _did_ beat all of Team Aqua with an underleveled Baltoy once, but I digress)


----------



## Bellsprout

Bellsprout's Nuzlocke Challenge
featuring the Sinnoh region​
Basic Rules
- The challenger is only allowed to catch the very first wild pokémon encountered in each route.  If the pokémon faints or flees, no other pokémon may be caught in that area.
- Each party pokémon must be given a nickname.
- If a party pokémon faints (either during battle or on the field due to PSN), the pokémon is declared "deceased" and rendered unuseable for the rest of the game.
- If the challenger runs out of useable pokémon, the challenge is over.

House Rules
- The challenger is not allowed to heal during battle, barring hold items such as Oran Berry, Sitrus Berry, Leftovers, etc.
- Pokémon levels must be capped at intervals of 5 in between each gym, starting at Lv15 for the first gym. (ie: Gym 1 - Lv15 cap, Gym 2 - Lv20 cap, Gym 3 - Lv25 cap, etc.)
- Species Clause is in effect.

Anyway...here's how it started...

PARTY


Samwell, Lv6
Relaxed / Simple @ none
Tackle / Growl
Caught in Route 203

Dondarrion, Lv10
Careful / Rivalry @ Quick Claw
Tackle / Leer / Charge
Caught in Route 202​
PC:
none

Deceased:
 Catherine, Lv7 - caught in Lake Verity - defeated in Jubilife City by Schoolkid Harrison's Abra
 Huggy Bear, Lv7 - caught in Route 201 - defeated in Route 203 by Rival Damion's Turtwig

More progress reports soon...


----------



## shy ♡

I beat my nuzlocke! Here is my team! :D

 Hostile, lv 55; Psychic, Shockwave, Recover, Light Screen
 Nein, lv 56; Thunderbolt, Shadow Ball, Psychic, Will o Wisp
 Tinkle, lv 57; Surf, Earthquake, Ice Beam, Brick Break
 Molly, lv 57; Flamethrower, Quick Attack, HP (fighting), Will o Wisp
 Clint, lv 55; Crunch, Strength, Rock Smash, HP (water)
 Voodoo, lv 55; Air Cutter, Fly, Steel Wing, Toxic

Annnd dead:


RIP. :[


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I'm thinking of doing a nuzlocke soon, on either Platinum, Black, or Yellow, whichever  I decide would be better. (it'll have to wait for a couple of weeks till August 12th, when I can buy a 3DS, but I want to do it on one of those games.) I also think I might write a narritive of it, but IDK.

Any ideas for which game I should choose? (I'm personally thinking Platinum, but there's a ton on Black and Yellow I haven't trained.)


----------



## Crazy Linoone

RespectTheBlade said:


> I'm thinking of doing a nuzlocke soon, on either Platinum, Black, or Yellow, whichever  I decide would be better. (it'll have to wait for a couple of weeks till August 12th, when I can buy a 3DS, but I want to do it on one of those games.) I also think I might write a narritive of it, but IDK.
> 
> Any ideas for which game I should choose? (I'm personally thinking Platinum, but there's a ton on Black and Yellow I haven't trained.)


Hm, I heard it's rather hard to do a run on Black because the Gym Leaders are actually hard, and it's almost impossible to grind. Meanwhile, Platinum is pretty easy. Not sure about Yellow though.


----------



## Superbird

I started one on Diamond. It's been fun so far.

*SUPERBIRD'S DIAMOND NUZLOCKE*


[Turtank] Lv. 10
Rash nature (Meh, not the worst)
~Tackle
~Withdraw
~Absorb
~
Caught in Sandgem Town (Because that's where I got its nickname. I want to save lake Verity for Mesprit)


[SuperStar] Lv. 10
Modest nature (I'm going to box him as soon as I can teach Zuu a Flying-type move)
~Tackle
~Growl
~Quick Attack
~Wing Attack
Caught on Route 202


[Doofey] Lv. 10
Timid nature (It'll do for a while, but if I find something better he's going straight to the box)
~Tackle
~Growl
~Defense Curl
~
Caught on Route 204


[Cthulu] Lv. 10
Quirky nature (I'll keep it.)
~Splash
~
~
~
Caught in Twinleaf Town. (I cannot WAIT until this evolves. =D)


[Zuu] Lv. 10
Naughty nature (I'll keep that, it could definitely be worse)
~Leech Life
~Supersonic
~Astonish
~
Caught in Oreburgh Gate.


[Equius] Lv. 10
Naughty nature 
~Low Kick
~Leer
~Focus Energy
~Karate Chop
Caught on Route 207.

*Boxed*
•None.

*Deceased*
•None!

Current location: Oreburgh City, soon to get the first badge.

RULES
•Standard two Nuzlocke essentials
•I must nickname my pokémon
•If I need a HM usage that I cannot provide for I MAY catch something, let it use the HM then release it afterwards, in a Pokémon Ranger style
•No using items during battles
•My pokemons' levels may not be more than 3 levels more than the gym leader in question, if I can help it.​


----------



## RK-9

Uhh, Mespirit flies around.


----------



## Superbird

OH FREAKING WELL I'll just use it for something else instead if I need to.


----------



## gdoo

I'm not enjoying my Sapphire run. It's too....easy. I don't like it. 
Sooooo, Diamond it is! Progress soon! :DD


----------



## gdoo

*Rules*
- Standard rules.
- Must use first 6 Pokemon in party and may only replace if one dies.
- No items in battle unless in a boss battle (Gym leaders, rival, E4, etc.)
- Only use Pokeballs to capture Pokemon. 

Only to Jubilife and I've lost someone. D:

*Team*
 F; Aqua; lvl. 9; Starter
 F; Joy; lvl. 9; Route 201
 M; Astro; lvl. 6; Route 204

*PC*
None. 

*Deceased*
 M; Leo; lvl. 7; Route 202
Ahhh! Dumb Starly killed him. D:
I was looking forward to using him. :/
He will be missed. :/

 M; Jagger; lvl. 7; Ravaged Path
D':

*Goals*
- Grind everyone to 15 for Roark
- Catch next member! :D

EDIT: Caught Jagger the Geodude, then he died. D:
AND THEN Abra on Route 203. Too bad I didn't get to catch it. Ugh. :/


----------



## gdoo

*Rules*
- Standard rules.
- Must use first 6 Pokemon in party and may only replace if one dies.
- No items in battle unless in a boss battle (Gym leaders, rival, E4, etc.) [I keep forgetting, sooo.....ditch it. (:]
- Only use Pokeballs to capture Pokemon. 

Only to Jubilife and I've lost someone. D:

*Team*
 F; Joy; lvl. 24; Route 201
 M; Astro; lvl. 20; Route 204
 M; Hercules; lvl.16; Route 206
 M; King; lvl.19; Valley Windworks
 F; Pearl; lvl.19; Oreburgh Mine
 M; Junior; lvl.18; Route 208

*PC*
None. 

*Deceased*
    

Soooo, Aqua died in Eterna's gym. D':
Caught new members, and killed half of the first-route ones. :/
Lei the Buneary was training and died. And Cotton the Bibarel was in her first fight, and died. :/

*Goals*
- Grind. Grind. Grind.

*Notes*
- Pearl and Joy are the staples of my team. Thank Arceus for them.
- Junior is surprisingly good. He just needs to learn a water attck soon, and I'll be okay. (:
- I'm liking my team. I just need no more casualties. :/


----------



## gdoo

Aaaaaaaaand, I lost. D':


RETRY!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

that's so weird

I have a graveller in my leafgreen nuzlocke named jagger...

Anyway, so news on that. (Note: all my pokemon are name after musicians. Seeif you can guess which ones!)






[Diblasio] lv. 25 Met in Pallet Town.






[Cee Lo] lv. 25 Met Route 22.






[Jagger] lv. 27 Met in Mt. Moon.






[Lennon] lv. 20 Met Route 24.






[Nikki] lv. 12 Met Route 11


Standby:





[Minaj] lv. 13 Met Route 9.


Dead:





[Frank] Died grinding. Met Route 1.






[Kenny G.] Died Grinding. Met Route 2.






[Adele] Died Grinding. Met Route 3.






[Rhiana] Died Grinding. (I think) Met Route 5.


notes:
- a bunch of my pokemon have died grinding. huh.
-Minaj is on standby because I have Lennon.
-Three badges so far
-I have elected not to catch in the viridian forest, or on routes 4 and 25.


----------



## gdoo

Weird! :DD
I've made surprising progress in 3 hours play time. (:
I'll post it tomorrow. :DD


----------



## gdoo

*Rules*
- Standard rules.
- Only use Pokeballs to capture Pokemon. 
- If the challenger whites out, he can still continue granted he has Pokemon in the PC.

Well, this run is going better. Fewer losses, but they were greater. :/

*Team*
 M; Max; lvl.20; Route 202
 F; Aeri; lvl.22; Valley Windworks
 M; Eli; lvl.23; Lake Verity
 M; Javier; lvl.13; Floaroma Meadow
 F; Kasha; lvl.11; Route 205

*PC*


*Deceased*
 

All three casualties were some of the last survivors of my previous one. :/

*Goals*
- Grind. Grind. Grind.

*Notes*
- My team is becoming more even. 
- I neeeed to train Kasha and Javier up some more, and everyone to 25 to demolish Maylene. 
- I wish I had a Flying type. :/


----------



## Monoking

Chief's music refernces guessing:
Lennon=john lennon
cee lo= cee lo green
jagger=mick jagger
rihana= rihana (...)
Minaj and nikki = nikki Minaj
And that's all i got.


----------



## gdoo

Others are Kenny G. <3
Frank Sinatra. :DD
Adele. The British singer. Who really knows her last name? XD


I just don't know Diblasio. ://


----------



## gdoo

*Rules*
- Standard rules.
- Only use Pokeballs to capture Pokemon. 
- If the challenger whites out, he can still continue granted he has Pokemon in the PC.

Well, this run is going better. Fewer losses, but they were greater. :/

*Team*
 M; Max; lvl.32; Route 202
 M; Vengance; lvl.23; Route 214
 F; Vanilla; lvl.13; Egg

Soooo, I'm pretty sure I just want a few mons....but I may put more on the team. 

*PC*


*Deceased*
 

Wooow, many more casualties. :/
When Eli, Javier, and Aeri fainted, I got SOOOOO mad/sad/raaaaage. I nearly revived them, but I forced myself to play by the rules. :/

*Goals*
- Demolish Maylene!

*Notes*
- I hate Critical Hits. :/
- I want Vengance and Max to destroy everything!!!


----------



## Chief Zackrai

well you're both right. 

And as it turns out minaj was named after Lady Gaga in reality, and was named Lady Gaga.

Diblasio is name after a jazz sax player named Denis Diblasio. He's pretty awesome. Video can be seen here.

anyhow, progress.

Current Team:






[Will.I.Am] lv. 30 Met in Pokemon Mansion






[Ray] lv. 42 Met Route 16






[Jagger] lv. 40 Met Mt. Moon






[Cee lo] lv. 40 Met Route 3






[Petty] lv. 40 Met Silph. Co.






[Diblasio] lv. 45 Met Pallet Town

Standby: 






[Ke$ha] lv. 10 Met Route 21






[Mozart] lv.5 Met Cinnabar Island

Dead:






[Kenny G.] lv. 4 Died Grinding. Met Viridian Forest






[Frank] lv. 6 Died Grinding. Met Route 1






[Adele] lv. 13 Died Grinding. Met Route 3






[Rhiana] lv. 13 Died Grinding. Met Route 5






[Nikki] lv. 12 Died Grinding. Met Route 11






[Fredie] lv. 18 Died Grinding. Met Rock Tunnel






[Lennon] lv. 25 Died Fighting. Met Route 24






[Elena] lv. 18 Died Grinding. Met Route 7






[Lady Gaga] lv. 22 Died Fighting. Met Route 9






[Ozzy] lv. 32 Died Fighting. Met Route 13






[Dizzy] lv. 26 Died Fighting. Met Saffron City

Note: All still named after musicians, and i did actually get a second meowth. 

I have six badges, and i got Sabrina's before Koga's. 

I love Lapras.

I love Dodrio.

I am sad about Ozzy.

that is all


----------



## Bellsprout

I will complete this.  First of a five-part series.
Nickname theme inspired by the "Song of Ice and Fire" saga.

Rules:
All standard rules apply.
- You are only allowed to capture the very first pokémon encountered in each route.
- You must nickname all captured pokémon.
- You must release or permanently store all fainted pokémon.
Custom rules.
- You are not allowed to use items in any battles.
- Your pokémon's levels cannot exceed any gym leader's.
- You are not allowed to use "Gift" (ie: Eevee) or Legendary pokémon.

Fenrir's
Pokémon Leaf Green
Nuzlocke Challenge

Party:

Loras (Pallet Town)
Lv9 - Tackle / Growl / Leech Seed

Lord Robin (Route 1)
Lv8 - Tackle / Sand-Attack

Mance (Route 22)
Lv7 - Tackle / Tail Whip / Quick Attack​


----------



## Dar

Im gonna do a Platinum Nuzlocke! im going to use all of the standard rules with:

1. I will only catch the first pokemon i see if I do not have it yet.
2. I can only grind to the level of the next gym leaders strongest pokemon.
3. When training for the E4 I can only grind to the level of the Champions strongest.

Will show progress later.


----------



## Bellsprout

I hate critical hits.

Fenrir's
Pokémon Leaf Green
Nuzlocke Challenge







Party:

Sansa (Route 3)
Lv8 - Peck / Growl / Leer


Loras (Pallet Town)
Lv13 - Tackle / Growl / Leech Seed / Vine Whip


Lord Robin (Route 1)
Lv14 - Tackle / Sand-Attack / Gust / Quick Attack​
Reserves:
none

Cemetary:
 Cersei (Viridian Forest) Lv7 - Viridian Forest, Wild  (Critical Hit Thundershock)
 Mance (Route 22) Lv10 - Route 3, Youngster Ben's  (Critical Hit Quick Attack)


----------



## Anomaly 54

I don't get people who do Nuzlockes and level their 'mons normally.

My current run on Fire Red


"Alduin" - Male - Level 22
Scratch - Ember - Metal Claw - Smokescreen


"Bandit" - Male - Level 21
Tackle - Sand Attack - Gust - Quick Attack


"Grinder" - Male - Level 21
Scratch - Low Kick - Karate Chop - Focus Energy


BADGES: None
NOTES: Veridian Forest proved...difficult. Weedle appeared first, fainted. Managed to avoid stepping in the Grass of route 2, hoping for a Weedle there so I can get Bedrill. Although I suppose Butterfree wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Autumn

Running a nuzlocke on emerald, i don't feel like detailing everything properly but i'm posting so ill get reminded to edit it tomorrow!
i've got three badges and i'm grinding a buncha new catches up to level 27 prior to heading into meteor falls.
so far i've had three casualties. a Whismur which I put first in my party for training, then forgot it was for training and used Uproar on Brendan's Lotad, leading to the inability to switch out and Lotad killing it; a Minun which bravely sacrificed itself to Wattson's Magneton, and a Mightyena (my first catch of the game :<) which was hit by an unfortunately-critical Selfdestruct from a Koffing.

Besides that I've caught the first Pokémon I've seen on every route except two: both Abra that appeared in Granite Cave and the route east of Rustboro. Lobbed Great Balls at both; both broke out. :/


----------



## Cerberus87

I've never tried a Nuzlocke but if I did I would suck because I have the worst luck ever with Pokémon spawns. :P Good possibility my team would end up being my starter, 3 Pidgeots and 2 Raticates.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I guess that here might be a good place to mention this; I'm currently working on a pseudo-nuzlocke of Pokemon Colosseum. I call it a pseudo-nuzlocke because due to the lack of available Pokemon in the game, I've modified the second core rule of the nuzlocke to allow leeway, since there's about as many Shadow Pokemon as there are areas to catch Wild Pokemon in Kanto. All other rules apply, though.

Anyone interested in watching, link is here. Warning for somewhat adult humor at times.


----------



## Mad MOAI

I'm doing a diamond Nuzlocke. So far everything's going fine... only casualty was a Shinx receiving a critical hit in the Rock gym. I have a whole lot of Pokémon I'm levelling up, which is fun but marginally irritating because I had to get them all from 20 to 30 because there's such a big gap between the Grass gym and the Water gym. So far, I'm using 16 Pokémon, and I have a level 5 Budew in storage for later because I'm already using a Roselia. I won't post sprites because I have so many Pokémon, but my team consists of:

[Icebreaker] Prinplup (M) - lv 30
[Wings] Crobat (F) - lv 26
[Rolling Star] Golem (F) - lv 29
[Ciel] Floatzel (M) - lv 29
[Aisling] Murkrow (M) - lv 30
[Meredith] Meditite (F) - lv 26
[Assault] Dustox (F) - lv 23
[Pianissimo] Chimecho (F) - lv 28
[Baura] Gyarados (M) - lv 30
[Byakuya] Roselia (M) - lv 24
[Bagel] Haunter (F) - lv 29
[Gagin] Ponyta (M) - lv 26
[Tail] Stunky (M) - lv 29
[Fisk] Barboach (F) - lv 27
[Manatee] Quagsire (F) - lv 26
[Java] Staravia (M) - lv 26


----------



## Autumn

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> Running a nuzlocke on emerald, i don't feel like detailing everything properly but i'm posting so ill get reminded to edit it tomorrow!
> i've got three badges and i'm grinding a buncha new catches up to level 27 prior to heading into meteor falls.
> so far i've had three casualties. a Whismur which I put first in my party for training, then forgot it was for training and used Uproar on Brendan's Lotad, leading to the inability to switch out and Lotad killing it; a Minun which bravely sacrificed itself to Wattson's Magneton, and a Mightyena (my first catch of the game :<) which was hit by an unfortunately-critical Selfdestruct from a Koffing.
> 
> Besides that I've caught the first Pokémon I've seen on every route except two: both Abra that appeared in Granite Cave and the route east of Rustboro. Lobbed Great Balls at both; both broke out. :/


to add on to that:

*party*
[Gracie]  (F)
Level 20
Route 114

[Hannah]  (F)
Level 27
Dewford Town

[Kenton]  (M)
Level 27
Route 117

[Wilson]  (M)
Level 18
Meteor Falls

[Ashton]  (F)
Level 27
Route 112

[Kate]  (F)
Level 27
Route 113

*PC*

[Isabel]  (F)
Level 27
Route 102

[George]  (M)
Level 27
Petalburg Woods

[Ashley]  (F)
Level 27
Route 106

[Andrew]  (M)
Level 27
Route 104

[Casey]  (M)
Level 27
Route 101

[Riley]  (M)
Level 15
Fiery Path

[Mae]  (F)
Level 14
Route 112

---

in case you didn't feel like paying attention to all that. i noticed something interesting when i started this file, technically your starter counts as being caught on route 101 in these games which means you can't catch anything else in this route.


----------



## Bellsprout

Bellsprout's Pokémon Diamond
Nuzlocke Challenge

Player - Fenrir; Time - 3:39
Pokédex - 13; Money - $4356







Current Party:

Randolph - Lv10 - Lax/Simple - Route 201
Tackle - Growl - Defense Curl

Malcolm - Lv11 - Careful/Rock Head - Oreburgh Gate
Tackle - Defense Curl - Rock Throw - Rock Polish

Henrietta - Lv12 - Lax/Keen Eye - Route 202
Tackle - Growl - Quick Attack - Wing Attack

Alexander - Lv15 - Timid/Overgrow - Lake Verity
Tackle - Withdraw - Absorb - Razor Leaf​

Reserves:
 Eduardo Lv4 (Route 204)
 Scarlet Lv4 (Route 203)
 Georgette Lv6 (Route 207)
 Katrina Lv6 (Oreburgh Mine)

Awful luck is awful.  I was hoping for a Machop or a Psyduck somewhere in there.


----------



## Anomaly 54

My current run on Fire Red


"Alduin" - Male - Level 26


"Bandit" - Male - Level 26


"Grinder" - Male - Level 26


"Lazy" - Female - Level 26


"Titan" - Male - Level 26

RESERVES:

"Scavenger" - Male - Level 16

BADGES: Boulder
NOTES: Caterpie at Route 2, Spearow at the route before Mt. Moon, Geodude in Mt Moon.
Fairly certain Misty won't be a problem.


----------



## Bellsprout

Not too much to report.  Just grinding for Gardenia.
But I did suffer my first casualty.


Bellsprout's Pokémon Diamond
Nuzlocke Challenge

Player - Fenrir; Time - 9:24
Pokédex - 37; Money - $10,784







Current Party:

Patrick - Lv13 - Relaxed/Run Away - Route 205
Spark - Charm - Quick Attack - Bide

Henrietta - Lv17 - Lax/Intimidate - Route 202
Quick Attack - Growl - Wing Attack - Double Team

Sheila - Lv17 - Quiet/Sticky Hold - Valley Windworks
Water Pulse - Harden - Mud Bomb - Hidden Power [???]

Malcolm - Lv18 - Careful/Rock Head - Oreburgh Gate
Magnitude - Defense Curl - Rock Throw - Rock Polish

Jaclyn - Lv18 - Mild/Inner Focus - Ravaged Path
Bite - Astonish - Wing Attack - Supersonic

Alexander - Lv18 - Timid/Overgrow - Lake Verity
Tackle - Curse - Absorb - Razor Leaf​
Reserves:
 Eduardo Lv14 (Route 204)
 Scarlet Lv4 (Route 203)
 Georgette Lv6 (Route 207)
 Katrina Lv6 (Oreburgh Mine)
 Bruce Lv11 (Eterna Forest)

Cemetary:
 Randolph Lv14 (Route 201) - Killed by Wild


----------



## Autumn

Training for Liza and Tate.

*Party*

[Aish]  (F)
Level 32
Petalburg City

[Donna]  (F)
Level 32
Shoal Cave

[Hodges]  (M)
Level 40
Jagged Pass

[Andrew]  (M)
Level 40
Route 104

[Henry]  (M)
Level 40
Route 122

[Jay] 
Level 40
Aqua Hideout

*PC - In Use*

[Eliza]  (F)
Level 40
Route 123

[Gracie]  (F)
Level 40
Route 114

[Isabel]  (F)
Level 40
Route 102

[Hannah]  (F)
Level 40
Dewford Town

[Wilson]  (M)
Level 40
Meteor Falls

[Kenton]  (M)
Level 40
Route 117

[Kathleen]  (F)
Level 34
Route 128

[Doyle]  (M)
Level 40
Route 118

[Reagan]  (F)
Level 31
Route 132

[Crotty] 
Level 40
New Mauville

[Jared]  (M)
Level 35
Route 133

[Cooper]  (M)
Level 30
Abandoned Ship

[Laura]  (F)
Level 25
Route 119

[Riley]  (M)
Level 15
Fiery Path

*PC - Reserves*

[Sun]  (F)
Level 34
Route 125

[Ricky]  (M)
Level 23
Route 115

[Kevin]  (M)
Level 13
Lilycove City

[Jack]  (M)
Level 25
Route 120

[Mark]  (M)
Level 26
Route 121

[Natalie]  (F)
Level 28
Mt. Pyre

[Erica]  (F)
Level 25
Safari Zone

[Brendan]  (M)
Level 33
Route 129

[Jamie]  (M)
Level 16
Route 105

[Natalie]  (F)
Level 13
Route 107

[Molly]  (F)
Level 28
Route 108

[Alex]  (M)
Level 10
Route 109

[Karla]  (F)
Level 8
Slateport City

[Richard]  (M)
Level 35
Route 130

[Caroline]  (M)
Level 32
Mossdeep City

[Alexis]  (F)
Level 33
Route 127

[Laurel]  (F)
Level 33
Route 131

[Jordan]  (M)
Level 31
Pacifidlog Town

[Hunter]  (M)
Level 35
Route 134

---

gotta love having five wingulls plus a pelipper, six wailmer and four sharpedo


----------



## Noctowl

I'm redoing my nuzlocke of white since I died.

Status: Just beat the bug gym leader.

Alive and kicking:

Bubbles the Panpour (m)
L28

Cut (urgh)
Scald
Work up
Rock smash

Muffin the Swoobat (f) L29

Confusion
Heart stamp
Air cutter
Attract

Fluffee the Cottonee (f) L27
Growth 
Leech seed
Stun spore
Giga drain

Dead:

Smugleaf (m) Snivy L13
Died to Pansear in the first gym

Swift (m) Patrat L9
Died to Pansear in first gym

Dr Whooves (m) Bliztle L14
Died to a double slapping Audino while I was training.

Notes: Not a good start. Lost all but Bubbles to the gym. Thankfully Chilli pitied me and spammed incinerate, which gave me time to spam water gun.

Bubbles is quite cute. I don't normally like Panpour.

Over leveled because I was scared of the normal gym, thinking they were L25.


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Mad MOAI's Modified Nuzlocke - Wild Pokemon cannot kill Moai's Pokemon, but Trainer Pokemon can still kill Moai's Pokemon.*

*Time:* 68:00
*Location:* Hearthome City
*Badges:* 4
*Status:* Ready to take on the Ghost gym with some of my Dark-types. Probably going to include Icebreaker in that team too. Wishing I had a Machoke right now. Tempted to start a Nuzlocke on a 3rd generation game too. Having lots of fun.

Team:
[Icebreaker]  (M) - lv 36
Timid - Lake Verity
Torrent - Strength, Metal Claw, Surf, Peck
Name: I believe it's a kind of big boat that separates ice.
Notes: Great endurance even as a Prinplup. As a result, I've counted on him as a defense Pokemon when I need one.

[Wings]  (F) - lv 36
Sassy - Oreburgh Gate
Inner Focus - Mean Look, Confuse Ray, Wing Attack, Bite
Name: I was tempted to call her "Tsubasa," which is the same thing in Japanese, but my sister was already doing that left and right.
Notes: One of the only members of my team who can reliably kill a Machoke.

[Rolling Star]  (F) - lv 36
Hasty - Route 207
Rock Head - Magnitude, Earthquake, Rock Throw, Rock Smash
Name: A song.
Notes: I need her to learn a better Rock move.

[Ciel]  (M) - lv 36
Calm - Valley Windworks
Swift Swim - Swift, Crunch, Aqua Jet, Surf
Name: My sister was starting to get into Black Butler, and she convinced me to name my Buizel Ciel...
Notes: Used in the Water Gym against Wake's Floatzel because I couldn't find a better alternative.

[Aisling]  (M) - lv 36
Lonely - Eterna Forest
Insomnia - Fly, Astonish, Faint Attack, Haze
Name: Irish for "Nightmare."
Notes: Had to teach him Fly because otherwise he'd be stuck with Wing Attack.

[Meredith]  (F) - lv 37
Bashful - Route 208
Pure Power - Calm Mind, Confusion, Force Palm, Hidden Power
Name: After Meredith McCoy, a pretty awesome voice actor.
Notes: Needs a better Psychic move.

[Pianissimo]  (F) - lv 36
Adamant - Route 211
Levitate - Wrap, Yawn, Astonish, Confusion
Name: Musical term for very soft.
Notes: Also needs better moves.

[Baura]  (M) - lv 36
Serious - Ravaged Path
Intimidate - Ice Fang, Surf, Bite, Twister
Name: Bleach side character who is a giant whale/rockfish.

[Byakuya]  (M) - lv 36
Mild - Route 204
Poison Point - Giga Drain, Magical Leaf, GrassWhistle, Toxic
Name: Bleach character whose technique involves flower petals.
Notes: Was going to wait until level 45 or so to evolve him so he could learn Toxic, but then I remembered I had a Toxic TM sitting around anyway and just used that.

[Bagel]  (F) - lv 36
Rash - Route 209
Levitate - Spite, Sucker Punch, Confuse Ray, Shadow Ball
Name: I was eating a bagel at the time.
Notes: Endurance isn't so good, but Shadow Ball is pretty great.

[Gagin]  (M) - lv 36
Impish - Route 210
Run Away - Tackle, Flame Wheel, Stomp, Ember
Name: Kekkaishi character who is a big six-armed unicorn. Way cuter as a Pokemon.
Notes: Frustrating how he evolves so late and doesn't have Flash Fire.

[Tail]  (M) - lv 36
Bashful - Route 206
Aftermath - Slash, Flamethrower, Screech, Night Slash
Name: The fluffiest part of a Stunky/Skuntank. Very fluffy.

[Fisk]  (F) - lv 37
Serious - Route 212
Oblivious - Amnesia, Magnitude, Surf, Aqua Tail
Name: Swedish for "fish" - also a minor character in a book I was reading at the time (though the character was male).
Notes: Too cute to evolve. Actually, Barboach isn't half bad. Not as bad as Meditite, anyway.

[Manatee]  (F) - lv 36
Modest - Great Marsh
Damp - Earthquake, Yawn, Surf, Amnesia
Name: Animal I saw while snorkeling in Florida that reminds me of Quagsire.
Notes: Great endurance. Used to kill Maylene's Lucario with very little resistance.

[Java]  (M) - lv 36
Modest - Route 212
Intimidate - Fly, Quick Attack, Aerial Ace, Close Combat
Name: The java sparrow
Notes: Never used Double Team anyway.

[Eiyoo]  (F) - lv 36
Lax - Twinleaf Town
Swift Swim - Aqua Ring, Supersonic, Horn Attack, Surf
Name: Corruption of "Au," the chemical symbol for gold (as in Goldeen).
Notes: Had to try for a Goldeen on Route 214 first, but was disappointed to find a Magikarp instead. Resorted to Twinleaf Town.

[Koutaku]  (M) - lv 36
Quirky - Route 219
Swift Swim - Water Pulse, Attract, Safeguard, Gust
Name: Means "Luster." Also the name of a really old Pokemon comic I once wrote that people seemed to like anyway.
Notes: Fun because I've never used a Lumineon before, and I like fish.





In Storage:
[Assault]  (F) - lv 23
Hasty - Floaroma Meadow
Shield Dust - Tackle, Moonlight, Poison Sting, Protect
Name: What happens when you meet a bug with spikes on its rear.
Notes: Gave up on Dustox because it can't kill a Wooper ten levels weaker. Saving for an emergency.

[Azalea]  (F) - lv 5
Quiet - Route 204
Poison Point - Absorb, Growth
Name: A type of flower.
Notes: Saving for if Byakuya dies (which he almost did recently).





Dead:
[Pizzapaw]  (M) - lv 14
Bashful - Route 202
Rivalry - Tackle, Leer, Charge, Bite
Name: I was eating pizza at the time.
Notes: Died against Roark's Geodude. So far my only dead Pokemon, which I'm sort of glad about because I always use Shinx.


----------



## Autumn

Beat my Emerald Nuzlocke, which for me means beat Steven. I play Nuzlockes such that if you white out you can still continue if there are Pokes left in the PC (even with that difference my first Emerald Nuzlocke died right after Wattson haha) which is the only reason I beat Steven, my ace team Sharpedo/Banette/Walrein/Vileplume/Magneton/Gyarados for Intimidate all died. I was so close to winning, I just needed to beat Armaldo but everything but Walrein had died and Armaldo knew Ancientpower. Maybe I would've won had I not lost my Machoke to Victory Road while training for the E4 (and, through losing Machoke, indirectly lost Altaria on the E4).

I had literally a box full of mostly water-types (like six Wailmer, four Sharpedo, three Wingull, three Tentacool etc) that I could have prepared and gone against Steven again but fuck if I was going to level thirty levels for that so I just went and nabbed Kyogre with the Master Ball since Marine Cave is its own place. I debated over Groudon and Kyogre, chose Kyogre, and then promptly sent my boyfriend an extremely long text that was so long I had to split it into two texts explaining why Kyogre was the better choice when he thought Groudon would be better. Gave it a moveset of Calm Mind/Thunder/Surf/Ice Beam and a couple stat-boosting items and took it to Steven with a party full of my highest leveled water-types in case something happened. Used Calm Mind six times on Skarmory, occasionally healing off Toxic poison, and promptly OHKO'd every single one of the bitches with the appropriate move.

Thus I have avenged the death of so many great Pokémon, including the Grovyle named after my boyfriend, the Altaria which I worked so hard to train, the Machoke which was for so long a major powerhouse before his untimely death, and all six of the poor souls who sacrificed themselves to Steven. R.I.P. Casey, Hodges, Gracie, Hannah, Kenton, Eliza, Crotty, Donna, Reagan, and all the others whose lives have been lost in the journey.

And with that I begin a second Nuzlocke, the second part in my attempt to Nuzlocke every generation of Pokémon games thus released. This time it's SoulSilver.


----------



## Munchkin

My brother gave me his DS back in December so, since I can now freely transfer my Pokémon from 4th to 5th gen any time, I've restarted my HeartGold version. I wanted a twist on the normal gameplay, so here I go attempting my first chronicled Nuzlocke that's going to last longer than up to the first gym battle~

My additional rules are:
-- Species clause; I can choose not to catch the first Pokémon in an area if I already have it.
-- No healing items or in-battle items.
-- Gift Pokémon unusable.
-- Pokéwalker: Only the first Pokémon caught in each area is valid; same as in-game, if it runs away or faints, then tough luck.


*Munchkin's HeartGold Nuzlocke*
Name: Solaris
Moneys: $7,732
Time: 3:11






Status: About to go down the Slowpoke Well in Azalea; want to even out the levels amongst my team members first, though.

*Current Party*


|Route 46 ; Lv.11|
[Waterloo] Spearow (M)
<Keen Eye> {Quirky}
-Peck, Growl, Leer, Fury Attack


|Route 31 ; Lv.12|
[Doubt] Bellsprout (M)
<Chlorophyll> {Brave}
-Vine Whip, Growth, Wrap


|New Bark Town ; Lv.17|
[Lionblaze] Quilava (M)
<Blaze> {Hasty}
-Tackle, Quick Attack, SmokeScreen, Ember


|Route 32 ; Lv.12|
[Landslide] Wooper (F)
<Damp> {Hardy}
-Water Gun, Tail Whip, Mud Sport, Mud Shot​
*In Storage*


|Route 30 ; Lv.7|
[Hair Spray] Metapod (F)
<Shed Skin> {Jolly}
-Tackle, String Shot, Harden


|Union Cave ; Lv.5|
[Chief] Zubat (F)
<Inner Focus> {Impish}
-Leech Life, Supersonic






The "Mystery" Egg


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

Starting a Ruby Nuzlocke here. Hopefully the game will cooperate seeing as it's internal battery is dead.

Extra Rules:
-Species clause, don't have to catch first Pokemon on a route if I already have it.
-No Potions/status medicines, but held berries are ok
-If party blacks out but there are Pokemon in PC, game continues until all reserves are "dead".
-Wild Pokemon cannot kill party, but Trainers still can.
-Fishing found/surf found Pokemon can be caught if one has been caught on the route UNLESS it is a mostly/only water route.

Character: Drake

Starter:


Graham (M) Lv. 5
Route 101/Littleroot Town
Gentle Nature
Overgrow


I'll edit this post with updates to it. First thing I need to do is get to the point I can catch more Pokemon without dying...


----------



## Autumn

Would anyone be interested if I were to make a "Nuzlocker's Pokémon Guide" of sorts that was basically an appearance rate guide, but so arranged that the only routes/cities/locations used are those which actually have Pokémon (as the others are irrelevant to a Nuzlocker), and so arranged so that certain unnecessary Pokémon are excluded (like PokéRadar/GBA-game-slot Pokémon, as odds are you'll take the first Pokémon you run into in the route instead of waiting til after beating the E4 to come back and catch something else)?

Arranged like this, for instance...

*Route 29 (Johto)*
Grass - Gold/Silver
_Morning/Day:_ Pidgey lv. 2-4 (55%), Sentret lv. 2-3 (40%), Rattata lv. 4 (5%)
_Night:_ Hoothoot lv. 2-3 (85%), Rattata lv. 2-4 (15%)
Grass - Crystal
_Morning/Day:_ Pidgey lv. 2-3 (50%), Sentret lv. 2-3 (40%), Rattata lv. 2 (5%), Hoppip lv. 3 (5%)
_Night:_ Hoothoot lv. 2-3 (55%), Rattata lv. 2-3 (45%)
Grass - HeartGold/SoulSilver
_Morning/Day:_ Pidgey lv. 2-4 (55%), Sentret lv. 2-3 (40%), Rattata lv. 2-4 (5%)
_Night:_ Hoothoot lv. 2-4 (85%), Rattata lv. 2-4 (15%)

Benefits would be that you would be able to see the levels (if you were interested in using the Repel trick to avoid getting ten of the same species, like I did in my Emerald Nuzlocke) and you would be able to see the distinct differences in the versions/times of day laid out right here. Plus all the appearance info would be consolidated into this one chart instead of many different pages, as with most online Pokédexes; thus you could just do a ctrl+f search for a given route/city and bam. And the appearance rates are shown in order of most likely to least likely, so a Nuzlocker has an idea of what they're most likely to encounter as it's given.

This may be incredibly redundant but idk it might be useful for some people. What do you guys think?


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3

I like the idea.


----------



## Noctowl

Derpy said:


> I'm redoing my nuzlocke of white since I died.
> 
> Status: Just beat the bug gym leader.
> 
> Alive and kicking:
> 
> Bubbles the Panpour (m)
> L28
> 
> Cut (urgh)
> Scald
> Work up
> Rock smash
> 
> Muffin the Swoobat (f) L29
> 
> Confusion
> Heart stamp
> Air cutter
> Attract
> 
> Fluffee the Cottonee (f) L27
> Growth
> Leech seed
> Stun spore
> Giga drain
> 
> Dead:
> 
> Smugleaf (m) Snivy L13
> Died to Pansear in the first gym
> 
> Swift (m) Patrat L9
> Died to Pansear in first gym
> 
> Dr Whooves (m) Bliztle L14
> Died to a double slapping Audino while I was training.
> 
> Notes: Not a good start. Lost all but Bubbles to the gym. Thankfully Chilli pitied me and spammed incinerate, which gave me time to spam water gun.
> 
> Bubbles is quite cute. I don't normally like Panpour.
> 
> Over leveled because I was scared of the normal gym, thinking they were L25.


Just posting to say I beat it. My team consisted of:

Pringles L54 (m) Jellicent. A boss with its awesome spdf. Could tank like a tank, very useful. Died to Hydreigon while I was healing.

Birdie L52 (m) Unphezant. The sole survivor of my run. Killed hydreigon with quick attack, of all things.

Emily L55 (f) Stoutland. Brilliant attacker. Had ice fang on it, but Hydreigon made mincemeat of her.

Fluffee L51 (F) Cottonee WHERE WAS THE BLOODY SUN STONE?????? Needless to say, she died.

Happy L52 (m) Daramatan Very good against the dark types, anyway.

Zekrom L50 Didn't feel like naming it. Died to hydreigon.


----------



## Dannichu

*Just beat the Elite Four on HeartGold without taking a single casualty.*

I don't mean 'while fighting the E4', I mean IN THE WHOLE GAME. MASSIVE OVERTRAINING for the win (42 hours play time).

Because I love 'em and want to show them off:

*Linus *Typhlosion(m) Lv.55
*Cooly *Kingler(f) Lv.55
*Adelaide *Golem(f) Lv.56
*Oust *Butterfree(f) Lv.56 
*Reggie *Nidoking(m) Lv.56 
*Shuckie *Shuckle(m) Lv.55 

I am so proud. And I'm off to trash some Kanto Gym Leaders :D


----------



## Stormecho

Doing a SS Nuzlocke, with name suggestions from my RP partner because I'm pretty lazy. Other than Senica, since I love referencing my own stuff all the time anyways. Standard rules, no duplicates, nickname all my Pokemon. 

Currently: Grinding to face Falkner, expecting a casualty because this is really my first serious Nuzlocke. (The actual first was a front for a shitty Slenderblog and I gave up halfway like usual so yeah)

*Ricochet* Cyndaquil (M) Lv. 12
*Teiru* Sentret (F) Lv. 8
*Simili* Beedril (M) Lv. 10
*Bluheim* Pidgey (M) Lv. 11
*Senica* Ekans (F) Lv. 11


----------



## K'yoril

I decided to restart my Leaf Green on a whim, and so now I've got a Nuzlocke going.

Forgot special rules...*Facepalm*
-No items during battle
-No repeats
-No Legendaries unless they were somehow the first pokemon you encounter in that area
-No repels
-Gift and Safari Zone pokemon count as where they entered your party/PC (So fossils would count for Cinnabar, etc)
-I can catch legendaries, but if they weren't the first encountered pokemon, then they start off as dead
-Once I am finished with a town for plotline purposes (includes gyms), that town becomes dead to me; I can't interact with it besides walking through it.

*K'yoril's Nuzlocke*

Name: K'yoril
Gender: Boy
Trainer ID: 24739
Badges: Boulderbadge, Cascadebadge

*Party:*


Kelp : Pallet Town
Male, Torrent, Impish
Lvl 24
-Tackle
-Watergun
-Bubble
-Bite


Nada : Mt. Moon
Female, Inner Focus, Rash
Lvl 22
-Leech Life
-Wing Attack
-Supersonic
-Bite


DaVinci : Route 5
Female, Chlorophyll, Brave
Lvl 15
-Vine Whip
-Growth
-Wrap
-Sleep Powder


ForeMole : Diglett's Cave
Female, Sand Veil, Relaxed
Lvl 19
-Scratch
-Growl
-Dig
-Magnitude

*PC:*
Touer - Female Magikarp - Lvl 6 - Route 4
FirstClass - Male Spearow - Lvl 15 - Route 11

*Dead*

Gonzales - Female Rattata - Lvl 4 - Route 1 - Training 
Avem - Female Pidgey - Lvl 9 - Route 2 - Poison 
Taz - Male Mankey - Lvl 4 - Route 22 - Poison 
Speedy - Male Pikachu - Lvl 4 - Viridian Forest - Poison 
Haricot - Female Rattata - Lvl 6 - Route 2(Didn't realize it continued past the forest) - Poison 
Twirl - Female Pidgey - Lvl 11 - Route 24 - Training 
Mau - Male Meowth - Lvl 11 - Route 25 - Training Hax :'( 
Squirm - Female Beedrill - Lvl 17 - Route 8 - Ratatta *RAGE* 
​


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

I am doing a very weird Nuzlocke type thing with FireRed. It is is a Rock-type randomonolocke, where I have to randomly generate a rock type everytime I get to a new place I can catch Pokemon, then use codes to put it in the grass. And if anything faints, of course, it's dead.

Team:
 BC 
Level 18
-Scratch
-Harden
-Absorb
(Name is because it's all prehistoric and stuff. It needs moar moves)

 Rampage
Level 18
-Horn Attack
-Tail Whip
-Stomp
-Fury Attack
(Name is because rampaging is what he do. Again, needs moar moves)

 Splat
Level 18
- Ember
- Smog
-Yawn
-Rock Throw
(Name is because, well, how would you describe it? Gotta love how it's one of my few mons with an actual Rock move, and it's not even Rock-type yet)

 Israphel
Level 18
-Bite
-Leer
-Sandstorm
-Screech
(Name is because of the titular villain of the web Minecraft series 'Shadow of Israphel', due to sand manipulation and Tyranitar being part-Dark. Boy was I happy to get this guy, Tyranitar is boss. A damaging move that used its better attacking stat would help, though...)

 Olga
Level 19
-Tackle
-Harden
-Water Gun
-Rock Throw
(Name is because I couldn't think of any other girl's names that would fit with Relicanth (No offense to anyone named Olga). My oldest and most reliable member, due to great defense, decent attack, and good STABs for now)

 Faith
Level 18
-Astonish
-Constrict
-Acid
(Name because LiLEEP of faith. And my faith that she can beast Misty. Gonna teach her Bullet Seed before fighting Misty and hope for the best.)

Box:
 Pound
(Nickname because it's heavy and stuff. My pseudo-starter, ditched due to being outclassed by Rampage, being unable to evolve, and me having used Geodude in a Nuzlocke already.)​

I've beaten Brock, not with Olga's Water Gun, or even BC's Absorb, but Israphel's Bite. Now I'm grinding, not for Misty yet, but for that guy on Nugget Bridge with the Level 18 Mankey.


----------



## Autumn

Just beat Whitney in SoulSilver Nuzlocke.

*Party*

[Jack]  (M)
Level 20
New Bark Town

[Jake]  (M)
Level 20
Dark Cave

[Zev]  (M)
Level 20
Union Cave

[Kevin]  (M)
Level 20
Azalea Town (hatched)

[Bryan]  (M)
Level 20
Route 36

[Wilson]  (M)
Level 20
Slowpoke Well

*PC - In Use*

[Meriwether]  (F)
Level 21
Route 31

[Cordarius]  (M)
Level 21
Ilex Forest

[Casey]  (M)
Level 20
Route 29

[Jackson]  (M)
Level 20
Route 30

[Sofia]  (F)
Level 20
Sprout Tower

[Conner]  (M)
Level 20
Route 32

*PC - Reserves*

[Andrew] 
Level 10
Route 34

[DK]  (M)
Level 7
Route 33

[Jared]  (M)
Level 16
National Park (Bug-Catching Contest)

I also have a FireRed Nuzlocke which I'm working on when the day of the week or whatnot prevents me from proceeding with SoulSilver; so far on that I have Bulbasaur, Butterfree, Pidgey and Beedrill.


----------



## Surfingpichu

I'm in the middle of a blind Nuzlocke of White right now. My team so far is as follows.

 Horatio
Level 17
Nature: Rash
Strong willed
-Tackle
-Growth
-Vine Whip
-Leaf Tornado

 Acheron
Level 17
Adamant
Very finicky
-Growl
-Attract
-Double Slap
-Refresh

 Sophronia
Level 13
Naughty
Highly Persistent
-Fury Swipes
-Growl
-Assist
-Sand Attack

 Seven
Level 17
Timid
Capable of taking hits
-Fury Swipes
-Leer
-Rock Smash
-Water Gun

 Archimedes 
Level 17
Naive
Mischievous
-Confusion
-Gust
-Heart Stamp
-Assurance

 Veronica
Level 17
Gentle
Somewhat Vain
-Cut
-Leer
-Crunch
-Sand Attack
Box:

 Lazarus
Level 9
Jolly
Somewhat of a clown
-Tackle
-Leer
-Bite
-Bide

Deaths:
-NO ONE YET-

I'm also doing a blog of it on Tumblr. A little bit behind on it, but that's okay. I'm catching up as I do it. 

http://surfingpichu.tumblr.com/  It's here if you're interested in looking. =]


----------



## K'yoril

I lose my Leaf Green run... Gary beat me on the S.S.Anne.


----------



## Murkrow

On Sapphire, two badges.

My team is:
Magikarp Lv 15

:(


----------



## DarkAura

K'yoril said:


> I lose my Leaf Green run... Gary beat me on the S.S.Anne.


At least you didn't kill his Raticate.

I lost my Nuzlocke run on Lenora... :/


----------



## Surfingpichu

Rasrap Smurf said:


> On Sapphire, two badges.
> 
> My team is:
> Magikarp Lv 15
> 
> :(


Work to evolve him! =O That Gyarados will be your best friend. He's only 5 levels off.

Lots of potions. Godspeed.


----------



## ParadoxLT

Started a Nuzlocke myself on Platinum :3

Anyone knows a good and easy way to train Zubats before the 1st gym?


----------



## Dar

ParadoxLT said:


> Anyone knows a good and easy way to train Zubats before the 1st gym?


Budews. Zubat's first atack, Leech Life, is super effective against them, so they're the easiest possible choice.


----------



## Spatz

Dar said:


> Budews. Zubat's first atack, Leech Life, is super effective against them, so they're the easiest possible choice.


----------



## K'yoril

DarkAura said:


> At least you didn't kill his Raticate.
> 
> I lost my Nuzlocke run on Lenora... :/


I never even got to his Raticate. I have found though that Rattata is way more badass than it looks. Those things killed so many of my pokemon. Behind Weedle, they caused more casualties than anything. 

Anyway, since that one failed, I am currently restarting Pearl, and will repost later with some details.


----------



## ParadoxLT

It's even more annoying because you cannot get a HM Slave if you didn't encounter one.


----------



## K'yoril

ParadoxLT said:


> It's even more annoying because you cannot get a HM Slave if you didn't encounter one.


That's partly the point of a Nuzlocke; To make you actually use a pokemon you wouldn't normally use.

*K'yoril's Pearl Nuzlocke*

K'yoril - Female
ID:00684
Money:3088
Pokedex:5

Party Pokemon:


Mote - Level 8 (M)
Torrent - Lake Verity
Relaxed
Pound
Growl
Bubble
~


Whirlwind - Level 4 (F)
Keen Eye - Route 201
Careful
Tackle
Growl
~
~


Ohm - Level 4 (M)
Rivalry - Route 202
Careful
Tackle
~
~
~

Boxed Pokemon:
None

Dead Pokemon:
None​


----------



## ParadoxLT

Well yeah, that's right. But just barely any pokemon can act as a HM slave. Especially because most of the HM moves are completely useless...


----------



## K'yoril

ParadoxLT said:


> Well yeah, that's right. But just barely any pokemon can act as a HM slave. Especially because most of the HM moves are completely useless...


You could spread out the HMs so that some pokemon have the useable ones, while others that you keep in the PC have one or two.


----------



## ParadoxLT

Have to agree, that's good tactic.


----------



## Bulbamew

I remember doing one of these on Platinum. God, my 'dead' box was full. My starter, an Empoleon called Pingu, got killed by some damned Machamp. At least he was avenged by a Staraptor called Lil'Jimmy hahahha


----------



## ParadoxLT

Wow! Dracula (a female Zubat I caught back in Oreburgh mine) evolved to Golbat and one level after to Crobat. Her stats are amazing!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

happiness evolutions can happen in a level, yes.


----------



## ParadoxLT

Yup, I know. Next happiness evolution: Espeon :3


----------



## K'yoril

My brother came up with a pretty cool-sounding idea, and I was wondering if someone would mind helping me out, testing wise.

I like to call it a Collaborative Nuzlocke, but it's essentially a regular Nuzlocke, but with a partner; you and your partner can trade with each other whenever you want, and generally help each other out in-game.

So, would anyone be interested in trying a Black and/or White one with me? preferably White, since I have black, but either is fine.

Rules:
-You must catch repeats as you would regular encounterGreen and I should be starting this shortly.
-Since there's an event going on right now, I figured I'd mention it, but no using Darkrai. get him if you want, but perma-box him.


----------



## Superbird

What about Victini?


----------



## K'yoril

Superbird said:


> What about Victini?


I'm gonna say no, unless it's somehow from the liberty pass. No events that aren't caught. So I suppose the Lost Forest Zoroark would be acceptable, but you'd have to use Pokemon besides the beasts to catch it.


----------



## Superbird

That's what I meant, liberty pass Victini.


----------



## K'yoril

Superbird said:


> That's what I meant, liberty pass Victini.


Yeah that's fine.


----------



## Munchkin

I haven't updated this in forever, so here's how my HeartGold Nuzlocke has been going.

*Rules*
-- Species clause; I can choose not to catch the first Pokémon in an area if I already have it.
-- No healing items or in-battle items.
-- Gift Pokémon unusable.
-- Pokéwalker: Only the first Pokémon caught in each area is valid; same as in-game, if it runs away or faints, then tough luck.
-- Safari Zone: Only the first Pokémon within the entire Safari Zone - so basically, no SZ Pokémon from each area, just one for the entire place.

*Areas Unavailable for Capturing*
(Due to a faint/failed capture of the first Pokémon in each area.)
Dark Cave
Sprout Tower
Ruins of Alph
Route 33
Route 36
Route 37

*Munchkin's HeartGold Nuzlocke*
Name: Solaris
Moneys: $21,856
Time: 16:37






















Status: Training in Route 48, I believe it was - the route directly south of the Safari Zone Gate.

*Current Party*


|Route 32 ; Lv. 29|
[Landslide] Quagsire (F)
<Damp> {Hardy}
- Surf, Strength, Headbutt, Mud Shot


|New Bark Town ; Lv. 38|
[Lionblaze] Typhlosion (M)
<Blaze> {Hasty}
-Swift, Quick Attack, Flame Wheel, Lava Plume


|Ilex Forest ; Lv. 28|
[Momentai] Gloom (M)
<Chlorophyll> {Serious}
-Stun Spore, Sleep Powder, Mega Drain, Lucky Chant


|Route 38 ; Lv. 30|
[Rhetoric] Miltank (F)
<Thick Fat> {Naive}
-Body Slam, Rollout, Zen Headbutt, Milk Drink


|Route 48 ; Lv. 25|
[Musketeer] Farfetch'd (M)
<Keen Eye> {Bold}
-Aerial Ace, Slash, Fly, Swords Dance​
*In Storage*
(Those in _italics_ are unusable; the only two so far were gift Pokémon.)






_The "Mystery" Egg_


|National Park ; Lv. 14|
[Admiral] Weedle (M)
<Shield Dust> {Relaxed}
-Poison Sting, String Shot


|Refreshing Field ; Lv. 5|
[Chihiro] Sentret (F)
<Keen Eye> {Relaxed}
-Scratch, Foresight, Defense Curl


|Burned Tower ; Lv. 14|
[Peril] Koffing (M)
<Levitate> {Adamant}
-Poison Gas, Tackle, Smog, SmokeScreen


|Route 34 ; Lv. 22|
[Kool-Aid] Rattata (M)
<Guts> {Sassy}
-Pursuit, Hyper Fang, Sucker Punch, Crunch


|Route 40 ; Lv. 10|
[Rampage] Magikarp (M)
<Swift Swim> {Naughty}
-Splash


_|Cianwood City ; Lv. 20|
[Shuckie] Shuckle (M)
<Gluttony> {Relaxed}
-Constrict, Bide, Encore, Safeguard_


|Safari Zone ; Lv. 17|
[Magnitude] Magnemite (X)
<Magnet Pull> {Serious}
-ThunderShock, Supersonic, SonicBoom, Thunder Wave

*Daycare*

|Mt. Mortar ; Lv. 22|
[Hercules] Machop (M)
<No Guard> {Docile}


|Route 29 ; Lv. 21|
[Raptor] Pidgey (M)
<Keen Eye> {Quiet}






*The Graveyard*

|Route 46|
[Waterloo] Spearow (M)

|Route 30|
[Hair Spray] Butterfree (F)

|Route 31|
[Doubt] Bellsprout (M)

|Union Cave|
[Chief] Zubat (F)

|Route 35|
[Fortunato] Nidorino (M)​


----------



## gdoo

*Rules*
- Standard rules.

I don't think I've posted this run, but it's in Black. (:
I'm about to embark upon the Elite 4. :D

*Team*
 F; Violet; lvl. 53; Route 18 @Expert Belt
 F; Xana; lvl. 54; Route 10 @Rocky Helmet
 M; Peak; lvl. 53; Route 4 @BrightPowder
 F; Cloud; lvl.50; Lostlorn Forest @Miracle Seed
 M; Surge; lvl. 50; Chargestone Cave @Shell Bell
 F; Kia; lvl. 37; Nacrene City @Exp. Share

NOTES: So I plan JUST to get through the E4 before training for the final battles. Seeing as Kia is FAR behind and I don't feel like grinding anymore (pretty much trained all of them up 10 levels after a near-wipe), I will be SUPER careful. (:
I hope I can do it!


----------



## ParadoxLT

K'yoril said:


> My brother came up with a pretty cool-sounding idea, and I was wondering if someone would mind helping me out, testing wise.
> 
> I like to call it a Collaborative Nuzlocke, but it's essentially a regular Nuzlocke, but with a partner; you and your partner can trade with each other whenever you want, and generally help each other out in-game.
> 
> So, would anyone be interested in trying a Black and/or White one with me? preferably White, since I have black, but either is fine.
> 
> Rules:
> -You must catch repeats as you would regular encounter
> -Since there's an event going on right now, I figured I'd mention it, but no using Darkrai. get him if you want, but perma-box him.


I saw some videos on youtube of people doing this. Looks pretty cool :3


----------



## Farto

About a week ago, I started my first Nuzlocke on Emerald. It has the standard rules along with the Dupes and Shiny clauses.

There have been 6 deaths so far, the majority of them preventable. Despite the bumps along the road, it's been pretty fun.

Currently, I'm in Mauville, training to take on Watson. My current party is...

Krysteria the Sableye Lv.22
Ignatz the Kirlia Lv.21 (lucky find)
Ariana the Aron Lv.20
Jun the Gyarados Lv.20

Deathbox/Valhalla:
Finn the Cascoon-Died one level before evolving, critical peck
Noah the Shroomish-Tailow's are the biggest assholes (another critical peck)
Tina the Wingull-Brawly. I thought his team went up to Lv.16. Boy, was I wrong.
Rachel the Marhstomp-Brawly is the worst forever.
Markus the Makuhita-Sacrifice
Marquise the Makuhita-Completely preventable. "She can take one more hit!"

Box'd:
Theo the Tentacool (Jun was better)
Avery the Abra (already had Ignatz)

Daycare:
Quinn the Poochyena
Meredith the Azumarrill


----------



## DerpyWaffleQueen328

I'm currently doing one in SS, but my DSi lost battery, my charger was electrocuted, and I'm in a place where I can't get another! Bah. So anyway, no casualaties, team:
Monarch the Quilava - dude
Dagger the Geodude - dudette
Pandora the Pidgeotto - dudette
Rue the Zubat - dudette
Munchkin the Togepi - dude
Midnight the Ekans - dude (I should really change his name when I have the chance)
Training for Azalea gym.


----------



## shadow_lugia

I've recently been doing a Nuzlocke run of Sapphire just because I guess. I just reached Victory Road and am blazing a trail through it.

Team

CHEETARA  (F) Lv. 39 Route 110
FEMMEFATAL  (F) Lv. 39 Meteor Falls
DOTTY  (F) Lv. 39 Fiery Path
HAM  (M) Lv. 40 Rusturf Tunnel
QUERY  (M) Lv. 39 Starter
CLEANSWEEP  (F) Lv. 39 Slateport City

Alive

ROAN  (F) Lv. 14 Route 102
MICAH  (F) Lv. 14 Route 104
DRONE  (M) Lv. 14 Route 117
WOODPECKER  (M) Lv. 21 Petalburg Woods
MAUNA LOA  (F) Lv. 24 Route 112
SAD PANDA  (F) Lv. 16 Route 113
BLOSSOM  (F) Lv. 21 Route 111
MACHOMANLY  (M) Lv. 20 Jagged Pass
CULUM  (M) Lv. 15 Route 114
BARNACLES  (M) Lv. 20 Rustboro City (from Root Fossil)
WALDO  (M) Lv. 5 Lavaridge Town (from Egg)
IRONY  (X) Lv. 24 New Mauville
AVERSION  (F) Lv. 12 Route 118
CHARADE  (M) Lv. 25 Route 119
WESTLY  (M) Lv. 25 Weather Institute (Gift)
CASSANDRA  (F) Lv. 25 Route 120
MARIAN  (F) Lv. 26 Route 121
OVERTURE  (M) Lv. 28 Mt. Pyre
POLARIS  (M) Lv. 28 Underwater/Route 124
MISLED  (F) Lv. 25 Underwater/Route 126
PHOENIX  (X) Lv. 45 Cave of Origin
QUEEN  (F) Lv. 33 Dewford Town
BRUCE  (M) Lv. 32 Mossdeep City
BASS  Lv. 40 Victory Road

Dead

ALMOST  (F) Lv. 9 Route 101
NINA  (F) Lv. 8 Route 116
SILVIA  (F) Lv. 22 Granite Cave
SCRAP  (M) Lv. 23 Route 103

Other Notes

Walter is being used as an HM slave for Waterfall and Dive; he replaces Dotty on the team when I need those moves since she doesn't know any HM moves.
Westly won the Master Rank Beauty Contest and now is memorialized in the museum in a BEAUTIFUL PICTURE.


----------



## Farto

Wiped at Wattson.

Wiped again at that jerkwad's hands.

GRINDED SO HARD.

Victory!


----------



## Frostagin

Hm. Thought I had already posted in this. Anyway, here's my LeafGreen run so far.
Rules:
No duplicates. If my first Pokemon is a species I already have, it doesn't count.
If I run into a shiny, I am allowed to catch it, but I can't use it unless it counted as my first. (I actually ran into a shiny Pidgey, but I didn't have any Pokeballs on hand, so.)

Badges: 1.

Team:
England


Prussia


Canada


Tristan


Al Capone


Deceased:

NO PAULA


When I actually find LeafGreen, I'll post levels, movesets, and stuff.


----------



## Superbird

Superbird's HeartGold Nuzlocke
Badges: 4

Rules:
~If a pokemon faints by any means, it is dead and is unusable in the future.
~I can only catch the first pokemon I encounter in any given area, regardless of whether or not I already have one of its species. I may use Repels and the like to influence this, however. I may not reset the game specifically to try to catch a different pokemon.
~Trading is allowed in the case of trade evolutions. Otherwise, it is not.
~The battle style will be 'set', not 'switch'. 
~IF I make a choice and it becomes clear I will regret it, before I have lost any pokemon or caught a new pokemon, I may reset the game and reload from the last save.
~The challenge ends when I defeat all 16 gym leaders and Red.​
Active Squad

[Lulu] Lv. 22
Met at level 6
Caught on Route 32


[Ralph] Lv. 24
Hatched at level 1
Hatched in Cherrygrove City


[Muscle] Lv. 23
Arrived at level 12
Traded for Drowzee in Goldenrod City


[Jake] Lv. 24
Met at level 5
Recieved in New Bark Town


[Geo] Lv. 23
Met at level 3
Caught in Dark Cave


[Tana] Lv. 3
Met at level 2
Caught on Route 46

Boxed (Alive)


[Han] Lv. 12
Met at level 3
Caught on Route 29


[Thalia] Lv. 4
Met at level 4
Caught on Route 31


[Pongo] Lv. 6
Met at level 6
Caught in Union Cave


[Thor] Lv. 4
Met at level 4
Caught on Route 30


[Zuu] Lv. 6
Met at level 6
Caught in Slowpoke Well


[Woody] Lv. 20
Met at level 20
Caught on Route 36


[Ursula] Lv. 12
Met at level 12
Caught in National Park


[Toho] Lv. 14
Met at level 14
Caught on Route 35


[Tae] Lv. 13
Met at level 13
Caught in Burned Tower


[Ady] Lv. 16
Met at level 16
Caught in Burned Tower

Deaths

None!


----------



## Autumn

JUST GOT LUGIA
NO CASUALTIES IN THE FIGHT 8D


----------



## Munchkin

So I kind of decided to restart my HeartGold Nuzlocke even though I conveniently had a Miltank on my team. I didn't lose or anything, I was grinding by the Safari Zone, I just... felt like having a new start, I guess :/
So well, here's my new one, also bumping this thread :x


*My Rules*
1) Only catch 1st Pokémon encountered in each route
--- Exception: I can choose not to catch it if I already have that Pokémon or its evo/pre-evo
2) No healing items (Potion, Antidote, etc.) or in-battle items (X Attack, Poké Doll, hold items, etc.)
3) Gift/trade Pokémon unusable
4) Pokéwalker: Same catch rules as in-game - only first Pokémon encountered in each area is usable.
--- Note: My Pokéwalker actually died already and I don't have replacement batteries. So no Pokéwalker for now :(
5) Safari Zone: Only one Pokémon usable from _entire_ SZ - not one from each area, just one from the whole place in general.
--- Exception: I believe Baoba asks you to catch a Geodude? Nothing counts until _after_ the Geodude is caught - after I show it to him, then the first Pokémon I see is what I catch.
6) The standard: Nicknames, fainted Pokémon are boxed until I can record their info here or something, then released.
7) Trading is NOT allowed.
--- Exception: Only if the Pokémon was caught under the proper restrictions within the game, then requires trading to evolve; in such a case, only trade the Pokémon out, then back in, without any item attached (Graveler, Haunter, etc.)

*Areas Unavailable for Capture*
(Due to a faint/failed capture of Pokémon in each area)
Sprout Tower

*Munchkin's HeartGold Nuzlocke*
Name: Sunrise
Moneys: $12,804
Time: 7:44










Status: Training before Ilex Forest

*Current Party*


|Route 32 ; Lv. 10|
[Yummy] Bellsprout (M)
<Chlorophyll> {Impish}
-Vine Whip, Growth


|Route 46 ; Lv. 15|
[Sullivan] Geodude (F)
<Sturdy> {Mild}
-Tackle, Magnitude, Rock Throw, Rock Polish


|Route 31 ; Lv. 15|
[Johannes] Spinarak (M)
<Insomnia> {Adamant}
-Poison Sting, Leech Life, Scary Face, Night Shade


|Route 29 ; Lv. 13|
[Resistant] Hoothoot (M)
<Insomnia> {Relaxed}
-Tackle, Peck, Foresight, Uproar


|Slowpoke Well ; Lv. 7|
[Heir] Slowpoke (M)
<Oblivious> {Adamant}
-Curse, Yawn, Tackle, Growl


|New Bark Town ; Lv. 23|
[Gale] Quilava (M)
<Blaze> {Mild}
-Tackle, Quick Attack, Flame Wheel, Ember​
*In Storage*
(Those in _italics_ are unusable; probably gifted)

1) _The "Mystery" Egg_

2) |Dark Cave ; Lv. 2|
[Constance] Zubat (M)
<Inner Focus> {Brave}
-Leech Life

3) |Union Cave ; Lv. 6|
[Motif] Sandshrew (M)
<Sand Veil> {Bold}
-Scratch, Defense Curl

4) |Route 33 ; Lv. 6|
[Focker] Hoppip (M)
<Leaf Guard> {Gentle}
-Splash, Synthesis






*Graveyard*

|Route 30 ; Lv. 15|
[Unworthy] Rattata (M)
Cause of Death: Rival's Croconaw's Bite attack just before Ilex Forest​


----------



## Autumn

Doing a Yellow Nuzlocke for the hell of it. I got Yellow from my boyfriend for my birthday last year and I almost feel like the best service I could do to it is complete one of the hardest self-imposed challenges on it.

Rules:
-First Pokémon in each route or location. Seeing as this is before the advent of location data, I'll use my best judgment.
-No species clause. First Pokémon is first Pokémon.
-If a Pokémon dies, it dies. No "only in certain scenarios" does it count thing going on.
-If all the pogeys in my party die, Nuzlocke's over.
-Battle style is Set.

WITH THAT SAID here's my party.
pikachu level 16 (pallet town)
pidgey level 16 (route 1)
spearow level 16 (route 22)
butterfree level 16 (viridian forest)
mankey level 16 (route 4)
ivysaur level 16 (cerulean city)

pc:
geodude level 16 (mt. moon)


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

I'm considering doing one on Emerald but my brother lost his FireRed pak (A.K.A My Pokemon Ranch GBA) so I cannot trade over my old team or anything. If we don't find My Pokemon Ranch GBA it'll be Pearl. I'll post here when I've started. =]


----------



## Dar

I'm starting a Blue nuzlocke. I'll post my team later.
EDIT: Heres my rules and starter pokemon.

Theme: 
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (Since I just played it for the first time :P)

Rules: 
-General Nuzlocke rules.
-If any of my pokemon get above the level of the next gym leader's stongest pokemon, I cannot use them in that battle.
-If any of my Pokemon get over level 55, I cannot use them in the Pokemon League.

Name: 
Link

Rival:
Mido

Pokemon:
Squirtle-Ruto

EDIT2: For whatever reason, Blue isnt working. So I'll be using Red.


----------



## Keldeo

So, I finally get around to posting my cat-themed LeafGreen Nuzlocke here.


Spoiler: Rules



1. Can only catch the first Pokemon in a route/area.
1a. Different floors of a cave/dungeon/etc count as different areas.
1b. If a Pokemon is a duplicate of a Pokemon I have that is alive, I cannot catch it. I must catch the next Pokemon I see that is not a dupe.
2. If a Pokemon faints, it loses a life.
2a. Pokemon have 9 lives each.
3. No Repels.



 [Conway, m]
Lives: 9
 [Joey, m]
Lives: 8
 [Pika, f]
Lives: 9
Current status: Grinding for Brock.


----------



## DarkAura

I'm actually proceeding through a Nuzlocke than losing on the second badge! Oh wow!



Spoiler: Team



 (Rbow Blitz) *Male* Lv 47
 (Corey) *Male* Lv 47
 (Ralph) *Female* Lv 47 
 (El Tigre) *Male* Lv 47
 (Haircut) *Female* Lv 47
 (Maybe I) *Male* Lv 39





Spoiler: Team Moves



*Rbow Blitz:* Stomp, Flamethrower, Strength, Iron Tail
*Ralph:* Grass Knot, Lucky Chant, Metronome, Gravity
*Corey:* Dragon Dance, Dive, Bite, Ice Fang
*El Tigre:* Dig, Shock Wave, Double Kick, Quick Attack
*Haircut:* Rollout, Surf, Refresh, Return
*Maybe I:* Fire Punch, Force Palm, Hi Jump Kick, Psych Up





Spoiler: Team Stats



(Stats go in order, from HP, Attack, Defense, Special Attack, Special Defense, and Speed)
*Rbow Blitz:* 122, 108, 64, 85, 87, 119
*Ralph:* 149, 67, 80, 87, 89, 62
*Corey:* I don't have him with me atm. I'll post his stats later.
*El Tigre:* 117, 71, 57, 115, 105, 134
*Haircut:* 162, 94, 119, 81, 93, 68
*Maybe I:* 97, 55, 70, 59, 78, 68





Spoiler: Team Misc



*Rbow Blitz:* Hasty, Run Away, Met at Lv 20 on Route 210
*Corey:* Hardy, Intimidate, Met at Lv 5 on Route 218
*Ralph:* Hardy, Magic Guard, Met at Lv 36 on Mt Cornet (2F)
*El Tigre:* Gentle, Volt Absorb, Met at Lv 20 on Hearthome City
*Haircut:* Impish, Own Tempo, Met at Lv 20 on Route 215
*Maybe I:* Calm, Huge Power, Met at Lv 39 on Mt Coronet (3F)





Spoiler: Team Thoughts



*Rbow Blitz:* After my Infernape's death from Byron's Steelix, I took in Rbow Blitz, and he's proved to be a bro ever since. Dat Defense is crippling, but nothing a bit of EV training can't fix~

*Corey:* Total bro. He took on a Self Destruct and didn't lose even half of his health! With Ice Fang/Bite + Dragon Dance, he be trollin' on Cynthia when the time comes. And let's not forget Dive! When I replaced Surf with Dive, I was slightly unsure. Now, my doubts have evaporated! Throughout Corey's first two turns with Dive, he's managed to avoid an Earthquake attack and a Self Destruct~ <3

*Ralph:* I know she's a girl, but I just couldn't resist. If by some chance she gets Memento or Explosion from Metronome, I'll say, "GODDAMMIT RALPH". I've been training her on nothing but Steelix and Gravelar and now she's ready, with a bit of EV training to strengthen her Defense, to boot!

*El Tigre:* Dat Defense needs much more work. But El Tigre's been taking on as much as he can without a scratch! I hope he makes it far! And with Volt Absorb, Volkner's gonna be easy as cake!

*Haircut:* 1) Play Pokemon GSC
2) Talk to the Gambler or Nerd who has a Lickitung
3) ???
4) Profit!

Haircut has been there for me forever... She's awesome! Nothing stands in her path!

*Maybe I:* Maybe I learned Fire Punch! Maybe I used Hi Jump Kick! Maybe I missed! Maybe I kept going and crashed! 

You just cannot tell me that isn't the best thing ever. Also, dayum, dat Huge Power.



Wish me luck! When I finish training Maybe I, I'll be going after Giratina! :D


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck

So, I'm starting a nuzlocke in Pearl finally. =D I haven't got my team or anything so I'll edit this post
EDIT: I've decided on a theme and it's Yu-Gi-Oh because my lapotop is resting on a Yu-Gi-Oh tin. How nice. So, I'll post my team now. Names will be drawn at random from this tin in front of me.




Spoiler: Feral Imp



 Feral Imp
Lv 5
FIRE
Nothing else to add



Name: Lapras
Money: 3000
Badges: None

Rival: Yu-Gi


----------



## Murkrow

I just restarted Sapphire.

My rules are:

Pokémon Centers are allowed
Items are allowed both in and out of battle, but I can only use items I find lying around
I AM allowed to buy Pokéballs from shops, but only 10 per city
No duplicate Pokémon

Female player character because of my whimsical rule that I play as the boy in R/FR/D/HG/B/B2, the girl in Crystal/S/LG/P/SS/W/W2 and whichever one I like in E/Pt.
Named Navarre because I've been really into Deus Ex recently.
So far I'm trying to name my Pokémon after characters from Azumanga Daioh. I have Kimura the Mudkip and Kagura the Poochyena. Though after I catch two more male Pokémon, I'll be running low on names to use.
Can't catch Pokémon from the first three routes (Poochyena was the first one to show up in all three)
I can't cheat around my no items rule by growing tonnes of berries because my internal battery has run out.


----------



## Autumn

so like an hour or so ago I beat the E4 in my Emerald Nuzlocke with no deaths!!!! excitement.

because I feel like it, here is my team:

[Glass]  (M) @ Mystic Water
Level 57
met at level 32, Route 115
Quirky nature
Clear Body
HP 177
Attack 117
Defense 95
Special Attack 114
Special Defense 157
Speed 148
Surf
Acid (I used my Sludge Bomb TM on Dustox before her demise...)
Toxic
Ice Beam

[Canteloube]  (M) @ King's Rock
Level 57
met at level 16, Route 114
Modest nature (Fuck. Yeah.)
HP 166
Attack 99
Defense 126
Special Attack 148
Special Defense 140
Speed 103
Fly
Take Down (I used both Return TMs I can get since my battery's dead and frankly idk what I'd even replace this with!)
Dragonbreath (Paralysis chance > extra power for me)
Dragon Dance

[Berlioz]  (M) @ Miracle Seed
Level 57
met at level 5, Route 101
Adamant nature ( :( )
HP 172
Attack 137
Defense 91
Special Attack 137
Special Defense 123
Speed 166
Return
Leaf Blade
Quick Attack
Earthquake

[Copland]  (F) @ Magnet
Level 57
met at level 27, Safari Zone
Timid nature (awwww yeaaaaah)
Inner Focus
HP 165
Attack 101
Defense 91
Special Attack 132
Special Defense 89
Speed 145
Crunch
Thunderbolt
Return
Psychic

[Arban]  (M) @ Sea Incense
Level 58
met at level 10, Petalburg City
Timid nature (mehhhh)
HP 194
Attack 164
Defense 110
Special Attack 116
Special Defense 140
Speed 128
Dragon Rage
Strength
Waterfall
Ice Beam

[Chopin]  (F) @ Charcoal
Level 58
met at level 21, Jagged Pass
Bold nature (*shrug*)
HP 172
Attack 146
Defense 115
Special Attack 154
Special Defense 96
Speed 80
Flamethrower
Strength
Rock Slide
Earthquake

Trainer stats:
Name: Alti
Money: 228945 poké-dollar-things
Pokédex: 43
Time: 141:22
Badges: 8


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

Doing a Randomlocke (Nuzlocke with completely random encounters) of FireRed. it's pretty fun. Just beat Lt. Surge. So far, every gym battle has been a complete curbstomp. Praise to the RNG, I guess.

Team:

Simon the Charmeleon

Level 25
Bashful
-Mega Punch
-Dig
-Ember
-Metal Punch

Zoey the Seel

Level 24
Hardy
-Headbutt
-Growl
-Icy Wind
-Aurora Beam

Nilesy the Slowpoke

Level 25
Timid
-Water Gun
-Yawn
-Disable
-Confusion

Tweek the Elekid

Level 25
Hardy
-Quick Attack
-Swift
-ThunderPunch
-Light Screen

Bebe the Absol

Level 24
Serious
-Bite
-Cut
-Taunt
-Quick Attack

Eggbert the Exeggcute

Level 24
Bold
-Confusion
-Hypnosis
-Reflect
-Leech Seed

Box:
Henrietta the Wurmple-Lv 8
Red the Goldeen- Lv 7
Cluster the Onix- Lv 10
Jabit the Ekans- Lv 10
Leuko the Chinchou- Lv 15
Clyde the Eevee- Lv 20

Dead:
Hannah the Natu: Lv 2-Lv 17
Cause of death: The old "Fury Swipes hitting five times including a crit" bit.

Sips the Aron: Lv 3- Lv 18
Cause of death: I forgot that Nidoran-M could learn Double Kick.


----------



## Autumn

PROBS SHOULD POST DEETS ON MY PLAT NUZLOCKE BECAUSE EH.

Player: Alti
4 badges
53:13

Party:
[Nickel]  (M)
Level 26
Caught in the Trophy Garden

[Sulfur]  (M)
Level 35
Caught in Ravaged Path

[Mercury]  (M)
Level 35
Caught on Route 203

[Hydrogen]  (M)
Level 35
Caught on Route 215

[Copper]  (M)
Level 35
Caught on Route 204

[Zinc]  (M)
Level 33
Caught on Route 212

PC - In Use:
[Cobalt]  (Genderless)
Level 35
Caught in the Old Chateau

[Germanium]  (M)
Level 35
Caught at Valor Lakefront

[Ununtrium]  (Genderless)
Level 35
Obtained in Veilstone City

[Carbon]  (M)
Level 35
Obtained in Hearthome City

PC - Reserves:
[Ruthenium]  (M)
Level 10
Caught at Valley Windworks

[Tellurium]  (M)
Level 12
Caught in Eterna Forest

[Helium]  (Genderless)
Level 25
Caught in the Solaceon Ruins

[Arsenic]  (M)
Level 1
Hatched in Floaroma Town

[Tin]  (Genderless)
Level 25
Caught in Mt. Coronet

[Antimony]  (F)
Level 7
Caught in the Oreburgh Mine

tons of stuff died, idk if you want to hear all of it haha


----------



## Stryke

So, I've never actually done a Nuzlocke before. Pretty crazy, but true. But lately I've heard how fun they can be and etc, so I decided to pull out my Platinum that I've barely used, and Nuzlocke it. Anyway, here it is. I'll probably update this post frequently because new/retired pokemon, so check back later if you're interested.

Team thus far:
Forrest the male 
Obtained on Route 201

Velocity the female 
Caught on Route 201

PC Mons
N/A

Dead :'-(
N/A

Progress: Just leaving Sandgem, feeling hopeful!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Doing a "SMITE-locke" in Platinum, and will choose Piplup. Going by my "SMITE" nickname theme, I'll name him Poseidon, or if it's female I'll go with the name Freya. 

And it's male!


----------



## Raiden

I did my first, and currently only, Nuzlocke run two years ago. Used my Pokémon Black 2 for that and wrote a stupid, tiny "diary" of it from my Oshawott's POV. XD

You can read it here: http://beldarius.deviantart.com/journal/So-I-started-my-first-ever-Nuzlocke-challenge-461099785


----------

